# The ABCs of Halloween



## Big Howlin

*ABCs - Everything Halloween!*

Lets start with *all things A-*

-Attics


----------



## Hellrazor

Brooms


----------



## TearyThunder

coffins


----------



## Death's Door

Demons


----------



## bodybagged

eeriness


----------



## BloodyRose

Fear


----------



## bodybagged

gasps


----------



## Death's Door

Halarious costumes


----------



## TearyThunder

imps


----------



## BloodyRose

Jack'o'Lanterns


----------



## TearyThunder

Kitties (black ones of course)


----------



## grim reaper

lightning


----------



## TearyThunder

monsters


----------



## Death's Door

Night Owls


----------



## TearyThunder

ooze


----------



## grim reaper

possesed


----------



## TearyThunder

quietness


----------



## grim reaper

rats


----------



## TearyThunder

toe pincher coffins


----------



## Fangs

undead creatures


----------



## Fangs

Vampires!!! :>


----------



## TearyThunder

witches


----------



## Fangs

x-men costume~~ does that count?


----------



## TearyThunder

yells


----------



## Fangs

Zombies :>


----------



## TearyThunder

anticipation


----------



## Sinister

Bats


----------



## TearyThunder

candy


----------



## Fangs

dread


----------



## TearyThunder

Elvira


----------



## slightlymad

freaks


----------



## TearyThunder

ghouls


----------



## slightlymad

horror


----------



## roadkill

horror


----------



## slightlymad

Icky


----------



## TearyThunder

jokes


----------



## slightlymad

killer clowns


----------



## Big Howlin

Lanterns


----------



## HibLaGrande

mutants


----------



## TearyThunder

newts


----------



## HibLaGrande

Ominous


----------



## TearyThunder

pumpkins


----------



## HibLaGrande

quagmire


----------



## TearyThunder

reapers


----------



## HibLaGrande

Satan! Mwahahahah!


----------



## Hellrazor

two teeth


----------



## turtle2778

Undertaker


----------



## slightlymad

vultures


----------



## bodybagged

watchers


----------



## TearyThunder

xanthan gum (in candy)


----------



## slightlymad

zooty zoot zoot


----------



## Death's Door

Anxious TOTs


----------



## TearyThunder

blood


----------



## Death's Door

cool breeze


----------



## TearyThunder

dim lights


----------



## bodybagged

energetic tots


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> Frighteners Entertainment


Now you'll have to buy something! lol

Ghouls and Goblins...


----------



## TearyThunder

Haunt Forum


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Now you'll have to buy something! lol
> 
> Ghouls and Goblins...


do you have any brooms for sale by chance? 

I...........ice chest (for a fog chiller)


----------



## HibLaGrande

Jabberwocky (sp?)


----------



## roadkill

kandy korn?


----------



## TearyThunder

layouts


----------



## roadkill

mannequins


----------



## TearyThunder

night


----------



## roadkill

odors


----------



## TearyThunder

peering eyes


----------



## HibLaGrande

quaff


----------



## TearyThunder

ravens


----------



## HibLaGrande

slime


----------



## TearyThunder

tombstones


----------



## HibLaGrande

undertaker


----------



## TearyThunder

vortex tunnels


----------



## HibLaGrande

warlocks


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

X-files characters


----------



## TearyThunder

yearly


----------



## turtle2778

ZOMBIES


----------



## Bone Dancer

Acc


----------



## TearyThunder

Boo!


----------



## Spooklights

crows


----------



## Fangs

darkness


----------



## TearyThunder

eek


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frankenstien


----------



## slightlymad

goblins


----------



## gypsichic

hallows eve


----------



## TearyThunder

ichabod crane


----------



## lewlew

jaw


----------



## TearyThunder

kids


----------



## Death's Door

lit up pumpkins


----------



## gypsichic

masks


----------



## TearyThunder

noose


----------



## Bone Dancer

open grave


----------



## TearyThunder

peeping eyes


----------



## Bone Dancer

Quite as a tomb


----------



## TearyThunder

rats


----------



## Bone Dancer

skeletons


----------



## TearyThunder

thunder


----------



## Fangs

Urban myths


----------



## TearyThunder

very scary monsters


----------



## bodybagged

wretchedness


----------



## slightlymad

xray


----------



## bodybagged

yarns


----------



## Hellrazor

Zero... from nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Big Howlin

Alice Cooper


----------



## gypsichic

bats


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

candy-corn


----------



## Bone Dancer

dead people


----------



## slightlymad

evil dead


----------



## TearyThunder

fright


----------



## slightlymad

ghouls


----------



## bodybagged

havoc


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Ichabod Crane


----------



## gypsichic

jack o'lantern


----------



## TearyThunder

kids


----------



## Death's Door

lanterns


----------



## TearyThunder

makeup


----------



## Bone Dancer

nightmare


----------



## TearyThunder

owls


----------



## Bone Dancer

phantoms


----------



## TearyThunder

quickcrete (I use it as bases for some of my props)


----------



## Bone Dancer

rib cages, i need a couple


----------



## TearyThunder

spiders


----------



## Bone Dancer

terror


----------



## TearyThunder

undead


----------



## Bone Dancer

vampires


----------



## TearyThunder

Wickedness


----------



## Bone Dancer

xorn


----------



## roadkill

Yards of burlap


----------



## bodybagged

zits


----------



## TearyThunder

Anticipation


----------



## Death's Door

black lights


----------



## TearyThunder

cats


----------



## Bone Dancer

dark nights


----------



## Hauntiholik

eerie sounds


----------



## Bone Dancer

fog


----------



## Hauntiholik

gravestones


----------



## Bone Dancer

haunters


----------



## Hauntiholik

illusions


----------



## TearyThunder

jolly ranchers


----------



## Bone Dancer

Killer bunnies


----------



## Hauntiholik

luminaries


----------



## TearyThunder

monster mud


----------



## Bone Dancer

netting,beef


----------



## Hauntiholik

orange pumpkins


----------



## TearyThunder

pale skin


----------



## Hauntiholik

quaking knees


----------



## TearyThunder

reapers


----------



## slightlymad

skele


----------



## TearyThunder

tricks


----------



## slightlymad

underlings


----------



## TearyThunder

Vlad


----------



## slightlymad

witches


----------



## Jack Reaper

xena costume


----------



## TearyThunder

yearly


----------



## Bone Dancer

zombie


----------



## TearyThunder

apples


----------



## Bone Dancer

Bone Dancer ta daaa


----------



## TearyThunder

cloaks


----------



## Hauntiholik

dead bodies


----------



## Spooklights

eerie noises


----------



## Hauntiholik

flying witches


----------



## Spooklights

grinning skulls


----------



## TearyThunder

Haunts


----------



## slightlymad

iconic costumes


----------



## Big Howlin

Jack Skellington


----------



## slightlymad

killer klown


----------



## TearyThunder

lights


----------



## slightlymad

monster


----------



## Fangs

new haunters


----------



## slightlymad

old haunters


----------



## Bone Dancer

pumpkins


----------



## Hauntiholik

quiet spirits


----------



## Bone Dancer

Reapers,Grim


----------



## Hauntiholik

screams


----------



## Bone Dancer

Tot


----------



## Hauntiholik

upturned graves


----------



## Bone Dancer

vampire bats


----------



## TearyThunder

witches


----------



## turtle2778

X-Men Costume


----------



## Hauntiholik

yellow cat eyes


----------



## turtle2778

Zombie


----------



## Hauntiholik

apparition


----------



## turtle2778

Bats


----------



## Hauntiholik

corpses


----------



## turtle2778

DEMONS


----------



## Hauntiholik

effigy


----------



## turtle2778

Fiend


----------



## Hauntiholik

gargoyle


----------



## turtle2778

Haunted House


----------



## Hauntiholik

icy chills


----------



## turtle2778

Jack O Lanterns....urs are soo much more inventive


----------



## Hauntiholik

knights


----------



## turtle2778

Lizard Legs


----------



## Hauntiholik

moon


----------



## TearyThunder

nightmares


----------



## turtle2778

newt eyes


----------



## Bone Dancer

owls


----------



## Hauntiholik

party


----------



## TearyThunder

quivering


----------



## Hauntiholik

rustling leaves


----------



## TearyThunder

tombstones


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think we missed S

spooks

underaged kids


----------



## slightlymad

victums


----------



## Hauntiholik

walking


----------



## Jack Reaper

xanadu


----------



## Hauntiholik

yard haunts


----------



## Jack Reaper

Zzzzzz


----------



## turtle2778

Aberation


----------



## TearyThunder

buckies


----------



## Bone Dancer

crows


----------



## TearyThunder

dead


----------



## Bone Dancer

evenings


----------



## TearyThunder

fear


----------



## Bone Dancer

ghosts


----------



## TearyThunder

haunted houses


----------



## Bone Dancer

Infernal places


----------



## slightlymad

jack o lantern


----------



## Hauntiholik

kit kats


----------



## gypsichic

lights


----------



## Hauntiholik

moans


----------



## gypsichic

night


----------



## Hauntiholik

owl


----------



## Death's Door

phantoms


----------



## Hauntiholik

quick heartbeats


----------



## TearyThunder

Ravens


----------



## Hauntiholik

scary decorations


----------



## TearyThunder

tales


----------



## Lazario

Universal mystery


----------



## Hauntiholik

vampires


----------



## Lazario

Weather storms


----------



## Bone Dancer

xena costume


----------



## Fangs

yearning :>


----------



## Lazario

Zorro's mysterious past


----------



## Bone Dancer

attic


----------



## slightlymad

bats


----------



## Bone Dancer

cats


----------



## slightlymad

dungeon


----------



## Bone Dancer

evil


----------



## slightlymad

freaks


----------



## gypsichic

goblins


----------



## TearyThunder

horror flicks


----------



## Death's Door

incubus


----------



## Hauntiholik

jackolantern


----------



## TearyThunder

Kitties


----------



## Hauntiholik

lanterns


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Monster Mash


----------



## slightlymad

maniacs


----------



## Death's Door

Nocturnal creatures


----------



## bodybagged

oogie boogie man


----------



## Fangs

purple people eaters


----------



## slightlymad

Queens


----------



## Hauntiholik

Reapers


----------



## Fangs

spiderman costume


----------



## Bone Dancer

terror


----------



## Fangs

undertaker


----------



## slightlymad

victoms


----------



## Bone Dancer

wraith


----------



## TearyThunder

eXtreme halloween


----------



## Death's Door

yard haunt


----------



## trishaanne

Zorro costume


----------



## TearyThunder

aging techniques


----------



## Death's Door

bales of hay


----------



## TearyThunder

crisp autumn nights


----------



## slightlymad

dead of night


----------



## Hauntiholik

echo


----------



## TearyThunder

FCG's


----------



## Death's Door

gizzillion things to do!


----------



## Lazario

hollow trees


----------



## Spooklights

icy chills running down your spine


----------



## Lazario

jack in the box - _POPPING_ out to scare you! AAAH, BOOO!


----------



## slightlymad

killer clowns coming for you


----------



## Spooklights

little green men, coming from outer space!


----------



## TearyThunder

magical


----------



## slightlymad

Noid


----------



## Bone Dancer

owls


----------



## TearyThunder

pitchforks


----------



## Bone Dancer

quite moonless nite


----------



## TearyThunder

rabid bats


----------



## slightlymad

Silly little tots


----------



## palerider44magg

The Headless Horse Men


----------



## turtle2778

Unicorn Blood..for my new potions


----------



## TearyThunder

very scary


----------



## Lazario

wax museums


----------



## slightlymad

x-ray vision


----------



## turtle2778

Yard haunts


----------



## Bone Dancer

zombie bunnies


----------



## Death's Door

Alien props


----------



## TearyThunder

bubbling cauldrons


----------



## Spooklights

cooler weather (it's 103 degrees here now.)


----------



## TearyThunder

darkness


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Elvira


----------



## Vikeman

Fake blood


----------



## TearyThunder

ghosts


----------



## Big Howlin

*Horrid*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Needs to go in alphabetical order, CC67...

So next is H..

Haunted House


----------



## Fangs

Ichabod Krane---did i spell that right? oh well LOL :>


----------



## TearyThunder

Jack O lanterns


----------



## Fangs

kitty costume


----------



## TearyThunder

lights


----------



## Fangs

monster mud


----------



## TearyThunder

noose


----------



## Fangs

old man costume


----------



## TearyThunder

pumpkins


----------



## Fangs

quivering legs


----------



## TearyThunder

redrum


----------



## Fangs

murder, oops wrong thread  sorry


----------



## Lazario

Samhain


----------



## TearyThunder

tricks


----------



## Bone Dancer

unearthed grave


----------



## slightlymad

victums


----------



## gypsichic

wicked witches


----------



## Lazario

vixens


----------



## TearyThunder

wired tot's on candy


----------



## Hauntiholik

X Men costumes


----------



## Lazario

"Yikes!"


----------



## Death's Door

Zombies


----------



## Lazario

Astrology


----------



## Spooklights

broomsticks


----------



## gypsichic

corpse


----------



## Fangs

Devil Dogs


----------



## TearyThunder

Eek!


----------



## Bone Dancer

foggy nite


----------



## TearyThunder

goblins


----------



## turtle2778

headless horseman


----------



## Bone Dancer

inky darkness


----------



## turtle2778

jump out and getcha's


----------



## TearyThunder

Kids


----------



## Bone Dancer

killer bunnies


----------



## turtle2778

lanterns


----------



## TearyThunder

moon


----------



## turtle2778

necopolis


----------



## TearyThunder

owls


----------



## Bone Dancer

nightmares


----------



## turtle2778

potions


----------



## TearyThunder

Wrong letter BD. lol

quietness


----------



## Spooklights

ravens


----------



## turtle2778

raven


----------



## turtle2778

Lol


----------



## turtle2778

spirits


----------



## TearyThunder

tombstones


----------



## turtle2778

tarot cards


----------



## TearyThunder

undead


----------



## turtle2778

vincent price


----------



## TearyThunder

wails


----------



## turtle2778

X-men Costume


----------



## TearyThunder

yelps


----------



## turtle2778

zombies


----------



## TearyThunder

angel of darkness


----------



## Fangs

Bats in a belfry


----------



## TearyThunder

corpses


----------



## Bone Dancer

dead things


----------



## Lazario

eerie winds


----------



## TearyThunder

Fright


----------



## Lazario

garbage truck driver


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Halloween signs


----------



## Lazario

indigo sunsets


----------



## TearyThunder

jolting scares


----------



## Spooklights

knives


----------



## Lazario

lions escaped from the zoo


----------



## Spooklights

mangled remains


----------



## Bone Dancer

nightmares


----------



## TearyThunder

Owls


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nasty Candy corn


----------



## TearyThunder

You are going backwards Dr. M lol

Pumpkins


----------



## Fangs

quickly retreating TOTers


----------



## Bone Dancer

rabid rats


----------



## TearyThunder

spooky town


----------



## Bone Dancer

terrorable sounds


----------



## Hauntiholik

ultraviolet lights


----------



## Bone Dancer

vampire teeth


----------



## Hauntiholik

windy night


----------



## Bone Dancer

x-ray vision


----------



## Hauntiholik

yowling cats


----------



## Bone Dancer

zombie skin


----------



## TearyThunder

apples


----------



## Fangs

baby skeleton costumes


----------



## TearyThunder

Cauldrons


----------



## Bone Dancer

dead people. i see them


----------



## Lazario

erasers that are orange and black


----------



## Bone Dancer

fright catalog,


----------



## Lazario

Gak


----------



## Bone Dancer

haunted house


----------



## Death's Door

inflatable props


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## TearyThunder

kids


----------



## Sinister

Lingerie


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lingerie eh? hehehe

monsters


----------



## TearyThunder

Night


----------



## Hauntiholik

otherworldly costumes


----------



## grapegrl

Plastic pumpkins


----------



## Death's Door

Quart of fog juice


----------



## TearyThunder

rats


----------



## Death's Door

Spells


----------



## Spooklights

slithering creatures


----------



## TearyThunder

terror


----------



## Spooklights

undead beings


----------



## Death's Door

vodka (for jello shots)


----------



## Spooklights

whispering voices


----------



## Dr Morbius

X-ray'd Trick-or-treat bags. (Has anyone EVER found anything from that useless service?)


----------



## Lilly

Yellow bile


----------



## TearyThunder

zombies


----------



## Spooklights

ancient legends


----------



## TearyThunder

bloody corpses


----------



## turtle2778

Cauldrons


----------



## TearyThunder

dragons


----------



## Fangs

evil props


----------



## TearyThunder

fear


----------



## Fangs

green faces


----------



## TearyThunder

Hairy Monsters


----------



## Fangs

incredible displays


----------



## Fangs

jumpy kids


----------



## Bone Dancer

killer bunnies


----------



## Lazario

lizards that are slimy


----------



## Death's Door

masked maniacs


----------



## Bone Dancer

nights that are moonless


----------



## Death's Door

ogre costumes


----------



## grapegrl

phantasms


----------



## TearyThunder

quivering with fear


----------



## Death's Door

rats


----------



## Lazario

slime


----------



## Sinister

Terror


----------



## Spooklights

underworld


----------



## Bone Dancer

vampires


----------



## TearyThunder

wind whistling


----------



## Spooklights

Xenomorph (the monster in 'Alien')


----------



## TearyThunder

yearly


----------



## Bone Dancer

zombie bunnies


----------



## Fangs

Alien costume


----------



## Bone Dancer

bucky skulls


----------



## TearyThunder

candy


----------



## ShadyHallows

dark lingerie


----------



## TearyThunder

evenings


----------



## ShadyHallows

Fog machines


----------



## Bone Dancer

ghosts


----------



## Death's Door

hallowed ground


----------



## Hauntiholik

immense scares


----------



## ShadyHallows

Jack o' Latern


----------



## Death's Door

Killer clowns


----------



## TearyThunder

lurkers


----------



## Bone Dancer

monsters


----------



## TearyThunder

nerds (candy)


----------



## Spooklights

October


----------



## drbrandon73

Pirates (costumes, especially this year with Disney's latest movie)


----------



## Death's Door

quadrillion things to do


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Reaper, Grim


----------



## Lazario

Silly people, who make Christmas decorations during Halloween.


----------



## Hauntiholik

taffy candy


----------



## Lazario

Utopia - the kind of place where Halloween is every day.


----------



## Death's Door

Use of props


----------



## TearyThunder

vibes


----------



## turtle2778

WANDS


----------



## Bone Dancer

XL monsters


----------



## TearyThunder

yelling children


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zorro costume


----------



## TearyThunder

aliens


----------



## Spooklights

bleached bones


----------



## TearyThunder

cobwebs


----------



## Bone Dancer

dark nights


----------



## TearyThunder

eerie sounds


----------



## Bone Dancer

fearful sights


----------



## TearyThunder

ghouls


----------



## Bone Dancer

Halloween candy


----------



## Spooklights

icky insects


----------



## TearyThunder

Jolly Ranchers


----------



## slightlymad

killer klowns


----------



## TearyThunder

LEDs


----------



## Spooklights

morbid scenes


----------



## TearyThunder

nightmares


----------



## Bone Dancer

open graves


----------



## TearyThunder

pixie stix


----------



## Bone Dancer

quite ghosts floating


----------



## slightlymad

repeatedly screaming tots


----------



## Death's Door

sillouettes lurking in the window


----------



## gypsichic

tiki torches


----------



## Bone Dancer

undead creatures lurking in shadows


----------



## TearyThunder

Vampires


----------



## Death's Door

warlocks


----------



## Spooklights

x-tra large monsters


----------



## Death's Door

yard haunts


----------



## TearyThunder

Zombies


----------



## slightlymad

Anotomically correct


----------



## Spooklights

black nights


----------



## TearyThunder

creepy cloth


----------



## Fangs

Dangling Skellies


----------



## Bone Dancer

evenings with full moons


----------



## slightlymad

freaky tots


----------



## Bone Dancer

ghosts


----------



## slightlymad

horrors


----------



## grapegrl

icky monsters


----------



## slightlymad

jerky neighbors


----------



## Death's Door

Killer costumes


----------



## Hauntiholik

lollipops


----------



## TearyThunder

monster mash


----------



## Death's Door

nightfall


----------



## TearyThunder

orange


----------



## Hauntiholik

plastic sacks


----------



## TearyThunder

quickcrete


----------



## slightlymad

rope chain


----------



## Bone Dancer

skeletons


----------



## TearyThunder

tales


----------



## Bone Dancer

unlite pathways


----------



## Fangs

Very Vonderful Vampires :>


----------



## TearyThunder

wailing


----------



## Bone Dancer

xena costume


----------



## TearyThunder

yellow eyes peering at you


----------



## Bone Dancer

zombies coming to get you


----------



## slightlymad

Angels falling from grace


----------



## grapegrl

Black kittens


----------



## Death's Door

cauldrons brewing over


----------



## TearyThunder

dead walking


----------



## grapegrl

exhausted home haunters


----------



## Spooklights

Frightened Trick or Treaters


----------



## TearyThunder

Ghouls


----------



## grapegrl

Hayride


----------



## TearyThunder

Icky creatures


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ju Ju beans candy


----------



## Death's Door

Knight costumes


----------



## TearyThunder

lurking eyes


----------



## Bone Dancer

mummies


----------



## Spooklights

necropolis


----------



## TearyThunder

owls


----------



## Bone Dancer

phantoms


----------



## Fangs

quickly running children


----------



## TearyThunder

reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## turtle2778

sinister


----------



## Bone Dancer

turtles, those candies made with carmal an pecans, covered in chocolate


----------



## turtle2778

Undead....LOL bonedancer


----------



## Death's Door

vision of yardhaunts dancing in my head


----------



## TearyThunder

wind howling


----------



## Death's Door

yummy treats


----------



## TearyThunder

zombies


----------



## slightlymad

actors


----------



## Bone Dancer

bats


----------



## slightlymad

cutsy cotumes


----------



## TearyThunder

demons


----------



## Bone Dancer

evil creatures


----------



## TearyThunder

Fcg


----------



## Bone Dancer

ghouls


----------



## TearyThunder

horror


----------



## slightlymad

Idiots


----------



## Bone Dancer

jack'o lanterns


----------



## TearyThunder

kids


----------



## Death's Door

Ladybug costumes


----------



## TearyThunder

mountains of candy


----------



## Death's Door

New props


----------



## TearyThunder

open coffins


----------



## Death's Door

Plates of appetizers


----------



## Bone Dancer

Quarts of chocolate ice cream


----------



## TearyThunder

ravens


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Six Silly Skeletons


----------



## slightlymad

Slithering Snakes


----------



## TearyThunder

thrifty skellys


----------



## Spooklights

undead creatures


----------



## TearyThunder

vampire bats


----------



## Bone Dancer

wolf howels


----------



## TearyThunder

xanthan gum


----------



## Bone Dancer

young TOT's


----------



## TearyThunder

Zombie-F hehehe


----------



## Bone Dancer

apple cider


----------



## TearyThunder

Black robes


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Coffin Creatures


----------



## slightlymad

Dummies


----------



## Spooklights

electric chairs


----------



## TearyThunder

Fairy wings


----------



## turtle2778

GARGOYLES


----------



## TearyThunder

Hairy monsters


----------



## Fangs

Itchy Costumes :>


----------



## TearyThunder

Jack O Lanterns


----------



## slightlymad

klutz
(a home haunters worst enemy)


----------



## TearyThunder

lighting


----------



## slightlymad

monster mud


----------



## TearyThunder

noises


----------



## slightlymad

outdoor security


----------



## TearyThunder

pale skin


----------



## Spooklights

queasy feelings from too much candy


----------



## Hauntiholik

rush from all of the sugar


----------



## Spooklights

shadows


----------



## TearyThunder

taffy


----------



## Spooklights

Ultraviolet lights


----------



## TearyThunder

Vibes


----------



## Spooklights

weird whispers


----------



## Death's Door

X-men Costumes


----------



## TearyThunder

youngsters


----------



## Bone Dancer

zombie bunnies


----------



## TearyThunder

Aged corpses


----------



## Spooklights

blood red eyes


----------



## TearyThunder

cackling witches


----------



## Bone Dancer

dead bodies


----------



## Koumajutsu

Energetic TOTers


----------



## Bone Dancer

fearful monsters


----------



## TearyThunder

ghostly figures


----------



## Death's Door

Howling at the moon


----------



## TearyThunder

Icy chills


----------



## Death's Door

Jug of fog juice


----------



## Bone Dancer

killer zombie bunnies


----------



## TearyThunder

lightning


----------



## Hauntiholik

moaning ghosts


----------



## Koumajutsu

nightmares


----------



## Bone Dancer

old houses


----------



## Koumajutsu

Parties


----------



## TearyThunder

quivering props


----------



## Koumajutsu

ravenous TOTers


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Spiders


----------



## TearyThunder

tombstones


----------



## Spooklights

unquiet graveyards


----------



## TearyThunder

Vampires


----------



## Bone Dancer

wind creeking branches


----------



## Fangs

xtremely scary costumes


----------



## Bone Dancer

young TOT's


----------



## TearyThunder

Zombies


----------



## Bone Dancer

apples, carmel


----------



## TearyThunder

bones


----------



## Bone Dancer

candy


----------



## TearyThunder

demons


----------



## Death's Door

elvira costumes


----------



## Koumajutsu

FCGs


----------



## TearyThunder

goblins


----------



## Bone Dancer

hobgoblins


----------



## Spooklights

IT (as in Stephen King's)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Jack and Jill O'Lanterns


----------



## TearyThunder

Krylon paint


----------



## Spooklights

lycanthropy


----------



## Koumajutsu

mummys


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No room left!


----------



## turtle2778

orange of course


----------



## Death's Door

Petroleum Jelly (to remove makeup)


----------



## turtle2778

quiet moving ....so i can sneak up on ya...AHGGG


----------



## TearyThunder

Reapers


----------



## Death's Door

skulls glowing


----------



## grapegrl

tasty treats


----------



## Death's Door

unidentified flying objects


----------



## Bone Dancer

very scary TOT's


----------



## Spooklights

wicked witches


----------



## grapegrl

xylophone-playing skeletons


----------



## Bone Dancer

yodeling vampires


----------



## Death's Door

zebra-stripped pimp costumes


----------



## Spooklights

Aged bones


----------



## TearyThunder

bubbling cauldrons


----------



## Bone Dancer

clacking chains


----------



## Koumajutsu

doorbells


----------



## Bone Dancer

evil doers


----------



## TearyThunder

Flying bats


----------



## Bone Dancer

grining ghosts


----------



## TearyThunder

Haunted houses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Invisible Man


----------



## Spooklights

jitters


----------



## Bone Dancer

killer zombie bunnies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lycanthropes


----------



## TearyThunder

mazes


----------



## slightlymad

naughty tot's


----------



## TearyThunder

orange


----------



## Bone Dancer

phantoms


----------



## TearyThunder

quickrete


----------



## Koumajutsu

Really big scarecrows


----------



## TearyThunder

strobes


----------



## Koumajutsu

Teary!


----------



## Bone Dancer

unfinished props


----------



## TearyThunder

velvet coffin dresses


----------



## Koumajutsu

watermellon-o-lanterns..... what? why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## slightlymad

x-ray vision


----------



## Spooklights

yellow eyed cats


----------



## Bone Dancer

zombie bunnies


----------



## scareme

awful screams


----------



## Johnny Thunder

blood curdling cries


----------



## TearyThunder

cheese cloth


----------



## Bone Dancer

dark nights


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*evil spirit* :jol:


----------



## TearyThunder

foggers


----------



## Spooklights

ghastly ghosts


----------



## TearyThunder

howls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

incredibly creative props


----------



## TearyThunder

jumping kids


----------



## Bone Dancer

kids jumping


----------



## TearyThunder

Layers of cheesecloth


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mummies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nimble imps


----------



## grapegrl

open coffins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pretorious (Doctor)


----------



## Bone Dancer

quick foot steps in the dark


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Rats


----------



## Bone Dancer

spooks


----------



## Death's Door

tattered curtains


----------



## TearyThunder

uv lights


----------



## Wildomar

Votive candels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

wanton acts of murder


----------



## Bone Dancer

Xl bags of candy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yellowed zombie fright teeth


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Zeon bulbs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

apocalyptic visions


----------



## Wildomar

boils on a witch's face


----------



## gypsichic

candy corn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

deadly nightshade


----------



## Wildomar

Evil Dead.... Groovy!


----------



## TearyThunder

fear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gremlins


----------



## TearyThunder

howls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

incubus


----------



## TearyThunder

jumpy children


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kooky scary clown music


----------



## TearyThunder

lights


----------



## Johnny Thunder

man eating plants


----------



## TearyThunder

night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

orange gourds


----------



## TearyThunder

popcorn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

quizzical looks from neighbors who just don't get it...


----------



## TearyThunder

rats


----------



## Johnny Thunder

steaming bloody piles of human remains


----------



## TearyThunder

tombstones


----------



## Johnny Thunder

underground monsterous worms


----------



## TearyThunder

vampire bats


----------



## Johnny Thunder

worms


----------



## TearyThunder

eXtreme halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

your worst fears come to life


----------



## TearyThunder

zombies


----------



## slightlymad

Air Cannon


----------



## Bone Dancer

bats, giant vampire


----------



## Sinister

Creatures of the Night


----------



## TearyThunder

darkness


----------



## Sinister

Evil Spirits


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fledgling vampires


----------



## TearyThunder

green slime


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hounds of Hell


----------



## TearyThunder

incandescent lights


----------



## Koumajutsu

Jolly St. Nick... oh wait.. wrong holliday

Jack o' lanterns


----------



## TearyThunder

Kids in costume


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Laterns


----------



## Johnny Thunder

mysterious cries from the forrest


----------



## TearyThunder

noises


----------



## Bone Dancer

old haunted houses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

peculiar old women peering out of attic windows


----------



## Bone Dancer

quarts of blood


----------



## Wyatt Furr

rows of rats


----------



## TearyThunder

snakes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

terrified kids


----------



## TearyThunder

undertakers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

vampire bites


----------



## TearyThunder

wailing


----------



## Sinister

X-Ray Eyes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yellow gourds


----------



## Sinister

Zero Candy Bars


----------



## Johnny Thunder

alabaster skinned vampiress


----------



## TearyThunder

bats


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cold drafts in the attic


----------



## TearyThunder

demons


----------



## Bone Dancer

evil creatures


----------



## TearyThunder

fake blood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grave robbers


----------



## TearyThunder

howling werewolves


----------



## Sinister

Irritating religious nuts


----------



## TearyThunder

jolly ranchers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kooky old cemetary caretaker


----------



## TearyThunder

laughter


----------



## Koumajutsu

magic


----------



## TearyThunder

nailed coffins


----------



## debbityboo

original props


----------



## Johnny Thunder

plastic jack o lanterns


----------



## Spooklights

quiet graveyards


----------



## TearyThunder

ravens


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*spooks*


----------



## TearyThunder

treats


----------



## Koumajutsu

UV lights


----------



## TearyThunder

very scared people


----------



## Johnny Thunder

wrapped hard candy


----------



## Koumajutsu

x-ray machines for paranoid parents


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yelling kids who don't want their wrapped candy x-rayed


----------



## Wildomar

Zombie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

attacking bands of vampires


----------



## TearyThunder

buried corpses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Wildomar

Demented demons


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil goblins


----------



## TearyThunder

frightening experiences


----------



## Wildomar

gurgeling ghouls, ghosts & goblins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hellacious haunted house experiences


----------



## Koumajutsu

ingenious props by krough


----------



## Wildomar

juggernaut


----------



## Koumajutsu

Koumajutsu brand flicker lamps


----------



## TearyThunder

lights


----------



## Koumajutsu

Marshmallow treats


----------



## TearyThunder

nerds (candy)


----------



## Koumajutsu

organized groups of TOTs


----------



## TearyThunder

pumpkins


----------



## Bone Dancer

quarts of ice cream, chocolate


----------



## Koumajutsu

Reapers


----------



## TearyThunder

skeletons


----------



## Sinister

Terrible things


----------



## TearyThunder

Unpleasant Street


----------



## Sinister

Vampire Chicks with Big Boobies


----------



## TearyThunder

Witches riding brooms


----------



## Johnny Thunder

xylophones in hell, played by demons, made of out the skulls of the damned


----------



## Koumajutsu

yelling souls of the damned


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zig zagging trick or treaters running from the haunted house


----------



## Bone Dancer

apple cider


----------



## Death's Door

boogeyman!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

cobwebs


----------



## gypsichic

duct tape


----------



## TearyThunder

extra rolls of duct tape


----------



## Sinister

Frightener's Entertainment. :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

goulish laughter


----------



## TearyThunder

Haunts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

insect overlords overtaking Earth


----------



## TearyThunder

Jack O Lanterns


----------



## Johnny Thunder

King Kong


----------



## TearyThunder

Last mintute changes


----------



## Koumajutsu

masked maniacs


----------



## TearyThunder

New and exciting props


----------



## Koumajutsu

orange construction paper


----------



## TearyThunder

pale moon


----------



## Koumajutsu

quiet nights


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ransacking maniacs


----------



## Koumajutsu

superhuman monsters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

transylvanian residents


----------



## Koumajutsu

undead hotdog vendors


----------



## Johnny Thunder

vampiric children


----------



## Spooklights

weird lights in the darkness


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X-ray eyed man


----------



## Koumajutsu

young ghouls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zaat! The Walking Catfish!


----------



## Death's Door

Aspiring yardhaunters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

baying wolves


----------



## Death's Door

Cackling witches


----------



## Johnny Thunder

devilish grins as you scare a TOTer


----------



## Sinister

Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frankentein's laboratory


----------



## Sinister

Graveyard mold


----------



## Death's Door

Hallowed ground


----------



## Johnny Thunder

incredible melting man


----------



## Wildomar

Jack-o-Lantern


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kernels of indian corn


----------



## Wildomar

lantern


----------



## Johnny Thunder

mansions on spooky hilltops


----------



## Sinister

Necrotic Fetishes


----------



## Wildomar

Opaque ghosts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

paranormal events


----------



## Wildomar

quintisential spooks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rampaging monsters on the loose


----------



## Sinister

Slithering, diseased things


----------



## Johnny Thunder

terrible, nightmarish vivisection by a madman


----------



## Sinister

Ugly, misshapen freaks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

voluptious, hypnotic sirens luring crews to their death


----------



## Sinister

Werewolves rampaging through the countryside


----------



## Johnny Thunder

x-rated fantasies of the deformed, perverted fiend living in the walls of your apartment building


----------



## Wildomar

Zombies leaving their tombs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

anatomically impossible man-beasts created by Dr. Moreau


----------



## TearyThunder

Brain munching monsters


----------



## Wildomar

Cacophony of evil screams


----------



## Bone Dancer

dull thuds of heavy foot steps


----------



## Sinister

Evil stenches wafting from open tombs, spilling forth their vile contents


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fantasically horrible things lurking in the shadows of the corners of your lives


----------



## Sinister

Ghastly phantasms seeking bloody revenge on the unsuspecting living.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hounds of Hell


----------



## TearyThunder

Icy cold chills sweeping through your body


----------



## Sinister

Jugular veins throbbing in anticipation of the vampiric kiss of immortality


----------



## TearyThunder

Kristy in a kitty costume!


----------



## Sinister

Lost souls moaning in the depths of their personal hells


----------



## TearyThunder

moon lit tombstones


----------



## Sinister

Netherworld creatures tearing through the veil of reality to plague the world of men


----------



## Johnny Thunder

overanxious vampire killers as they approach the crypt, fumlbing with their freshly carved wooden stakes


----------



## Sinister

People running away from High Speed flesh hungry zombies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

quaking teens as they realize the ouija board isn't simply a board game....


----------



## Sinister

Rats gnawing through an all too thin wall and setting on the quaking teenagers who had the temerity to unlock the evil of the ouija.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

splintering flesh, bones and souls as the demonic rats consume those foolishly naive teens and condemn them to everlasting torment


----------



## Sinister

Tortures undreamed, as Cenobites take over the teens torment in the labyrinths of eternal perdition.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

undeniable and unbelievable eternal torture and torment as the teens' flesh is rendered, their souls shattered, by hooks and daggers


----------



## Sinister

Volumes upon volumes of pain and a bounty of agony as the S&M clad demons go after their still living family members.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wrestling with the fantasic, unbelieving and incredulous parents and siblings who meet to discuss the alleged ouija board incident, only to be faced by yet another threat outside their door


----------



## Sinister

*Xtro *is playing on the tube during these infernal shenanigans.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yelling kids fighting over the remote control, some who wish to continue viewing the current channel, others wanting to turn it.......and not noticing that their loving parents are slowly, painfully morphing into flesh eating aliens


----------



## Sinister

Zero chance of survival against such supernatural and extraterrestrial odds when it has mounted a direct assault on the 'Burbs.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A plucky cute teen survivor of the slaughter, as she claws her way out of the wreckage and rubble of the home, her eyes blank, wandering down the dark, deserted street, looking, hoping to find help....but none is coming. After all, it's Halloween night.


----------



## Sinister

Bare naked hot witches dance with wild abandon under the baleful orb of a full moon in the chill All Hallows Eve.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Crackling of the fire as the human sacrifice is tossed onto the flames while the demon cultists chant their invocations


----------



## Sinister

Demonic beings wing their way over the debacle and delight in the stench of the smoke from many burning corpses.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ebony-charred living dead human remains, standing upright in the firey sacrifice pit - seeking out a bare naked witch's soul


----------



## Sinister

Evil, gluttonous and thick hangs oppressively in the reeking air as the zombies crawl from the glowing embers of the charnal pit.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fang baring crouching werewolf leaping from a gnarled branch in a willow tree high above, ripping asunder the putrid zombies


----------



## Sinister

Ghastly is this bizarre tableau as the lethal man-beast rips through the walking dead sending still burning, blackened flesh in every direction.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Horrible gutteral, feeding shrieks drowing out the cries of the undead


----------



## Sinister

Ice cold is the gaze of the witches as they watch, but their breathing quickened as they watch the lycanthrope rend and tear.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jaws of the hideous monster ripping and tearing, feeding into the coven's magical frenzy


----------



## Sinister

Kisses of dark sensuality do the women give one another when they see the beast's victory is assured.


----------



## Koumajutsu

loony forum members with too much creativity


----------



## Johnny Thunder

malevolent cult members, scarlet cloaks billowing in the slighest of breeze, who approach the unsuspecting coven, with their bloody daggers drawn


----------



## Koumajutsu

nighttime fun


----------



## Sinister

Out to spill the arcane blood of the witches these cultist are, for the women sacrificed many of their brothers and sisters in the flames to their dark gods.


----------



## TearyThunder

Peering eyes in the bushes waiting just for the right time to pounce.


----------



## Sinister

Quickly did the hooded ones attack, daggers poised for the kill. It was only then did they realize the Werewolf had finished his merciless ravaging and now his attention was alerted to the cultists...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Roaring of the hellish bloodthirsty beast in the chill night with nary a demon lover left alive


----------



## Spooklights

Silence descends upon the scene as the last scream fades away.


----------



## TearyThunder

Tricks and treats for everyone


----------



## Sinister

Terror reigns supreme as the creature spares the witches one last look of feral hunger and lopes off into the night, his duty to the women fulfilled.


----------



## TearyThunder

Undead corpses climbing out from the depths of the cold, dark earth.


----------



## Sinister

Vast spaces between the stars where Chthon and his house slumbers, dreaming dreams that would drive even the stoutest of minds mad.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Whispers of the "mythological" Old Ones waiting to return


----------



## Sinister

X, is the channel that the Old Ones insane worshippers tune in alien air waves to bring the cosmic evil back to our reality.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yig sending his serpent children to destroy those who angered him


----------



## Sinister

Zones allocated to mutant children of these beings, spill out into the normal world i.e. folks living in the Appalachians and Brazil.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Appalachian townsolk bearing pitchforks and torches approaching Sinister's family castle to get revenge for slandering them :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Bad genes are not Sinister's fault. Rather, it's their mothers aka sisters, aunts grandmothers, cousins...whatever, for their indiscretions when flying saucers land in their rusty car cluttered back yards and multi-limbed creatures issue forth.


----------



## Koumajutsu

ummmm........ *C*andy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Deadly bug-eyed multi-tentacled menacing aliens departing their strange ships in the pastoral pastures of the Appalachians


----------



## Sinister

Extreme acts of degradation commence when said aliens get their tentacles on their "patients"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fantastic experiments and medical produres performed by the visitors resulting in the halfbreed offspring shuttled away from the bloodied and mutilated patients


----------



## Sinister

Gone are any delusions of morality, as the freak children are murderous from the womb and anxious to taste blood and hillbilly flesh.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hideously deformed monster "children" gleefully feasting upon the putrid flesh of the dead in graveyards in order to fortify their mutant bodies, preparing them for what must be done the next phase of invasion


----------



## Sinister

It comes as no surprise that these aberrations have a telepathic link with each other and their conqueror patriarchs, one they use with deadly efficiency to plot out their eventual take over of this troubled world and it's inhabitants.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jamming all communications means, the mutant children circle one particular city and decend upon a sleeping, unspecting population who will begin to know what the aliens mean for the entire planet


----------



## Sinister

Kills are particularly vicious as the ever ravenous children eat their victims alive and screaming.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Levitation their primary means of hunting and attack, the alien hybrids continue their unrelenting assault while the invading army prepares for phase two high above in their mother ship


----------



## Koumajutsu

M&M's

(btw, you two are way too good at that. I wish I had that kind of creativity)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Numerous flying spirits,too many to count, rise from out of the lonely cemetary to collect small animals and naughty children, to then deposit them insde the local Wal-Mart,where they will reek havok on middle management, thus reducing stock prices and facilitating the collaspe of a small eastern european nation.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Octopus and squid like are the alien invaders and their horrific half human offspring, resembling the Old Ones who sent them on their invasion to prepare the Earth for what will come.


----------



## Spooklights

Plaintive cries are uttered by the ravenous aliens as they search for their prey.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Quarts of Fog Juice spilling from an upended shelf on aisle 13,begin to cascade thru the lingerie dept at the local Big Lots, sending 2 housewives, 3 nuns and a farmhand with his donkey, crashing into the only open cash register, thus preventing Louise the opportunity to purchase the last can of Beano.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rats scury throught the remains of the fallen bodies as the haunt is closed for the night. It was more real then they had imagened it to be.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Spooky echos of the death cries of victims of long ago


----------



## Sinister

Tendrils of dark light descend from the Mother Ship as it draws on the energies of the recently dead, using their essences to power the sinister starship and it's plans of world subjugation.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ulcered flesh, bleeding and oozing venom from the tendril attacks, festers and reeks while the sky begins to burn.


----------



## Sinister

Various military organizations alerted to the growing threat, bring out weapons that they were in denial of only months before to combat the aliens.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

World wide panic and war erupting


----------



## Sinister

Xenomorphs, dangerous and deadly are turned loose on the populace and work in collusion with the mutant children to wreak havoc amongst the terrified human race.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yearlings burning as the death rays are used to attack the blighted countryside, nothing, not even the animals, are safe from the alien slaughter


----------



## Sinister

Zoo animals and domesticated are not even safe from the marauding monsters. The lesser creatures and herbivores fall readily under snapping fangs and hooked claws.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ancestors-invoking magician sitting in his perfumed laced secret sanctum, gazing knowingly into his crystal ball, asking the spirits to help guide him on his quest to save his missing wife.


----------



## Wildomar

Bones, shattered and protruding from the hallowed ground of the nightmarish cemetary


----------



## Sinister

Cold demons of snow and ice wait in frozen caverns to ensnare the unwary lost, who are half-dead from extreme low temperatures and exposure.


----------



## Spooklights

Deranged inmates of an asylum break free to terrorize nearby homesteads.


----------



## TearyThunder

Evil energy running rampant.


----------



## Sinister

Frog's, loathsome and reeking, the size of Mastiffs, slop forward to eat flesh more substantial than flies.


----------



## Wildomar

Goulish goblins are humanity's plight when nocturnal feedings shatter the night.


----------



## Sinister

Hellish light blazed from between the ****** in the boarded up windows of the old house as the chanting raised from within, being drowned out by the crescendo of agonized screaming.


----------



## TearyThunder

Insainity till the last prop is in place and ready to go.


----------



## Sinister

Joker is loose with Scarecrow on Gotham City during All Hallows and the Dark Knight has his hands full when the criminally insane duo unleash their usual brand of Horror but much more deadly in the spirit of the season.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Kill kill kill kill kill were the thoughts of the madman as each plunge of the hatchet went deeper and deeper into the hitchhiker's increasingly mutilated body.


----------



## Sinister

Mothra, unconcerned her wings were levelling buildings and destroying other property flew over Tokyo while folks ran screaming in the streets.


----------



## Wildomar

Necromancer Dave beheld the jewel of his rampaging violence, a Reeses Peanut Butter Cup.


----------



## Sinister

Orbs of malevolent intent gazed into the soul of the hot beauty meant to be the evil Vampiric Boyar's next victim.


----------



## Spooklights

Pulsating masses of fibrous jelly swell and ooze as the Blob squelches toward it's next horrified victim.


----------



## Wildomar

Quinticential vampires and werewolves running amuck in the darkness.


----------



## Sinister

Raving lunatics break free of their confines and now run the asylum.


----------



## Wildomar

Silly skeletons skipping silently


----------



## Sinister

Termination commences immediately as soon as genetically engineered parasites are introduced into the human body.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Undying love professed as the lovers leap from the top of the haunted castle, freed from their torment at the hands of the count


----------



## Sinister

Voluminous, tattered skirts flow around the dead bride as she rises from her grave leaving behind a trail of maggots, grave beetles and scraps of moldering flesh in her wake.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

watery graves did not hold the passengers of the ferry accident; bloated, half eaten and angry did they arrive on shore


----------



## Sinister

XFL Players and anyone involved with that fiasco burn in the unbearable flames of perdition upon dying.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Yelping of a horiffic nature echos from the dark and mysterios canyon,it only grows louder as we huddle in our fragile tent,too terrified to run.Suddenly a shadow looms upon the wall of our hiding place,it is blurry and erratic.We scream and a wild voice answers back,"I stubbed my toe,do you have a bandage?"


----------



## Sinister

Ze Nazi's are trying to bring about the glories of their former empire by genetically producing cybernetically enchanced vampires.


----------



## grapegrl

Agonized moans of restless spirits pierce the silence of a crumbling castle's dark corridors.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bountiful piles of bones and decayed flesh...


----------



## Koumajutsu

Creeping dead, enveloping frightened girls, hoping in June, kites lose many numbers.

(ok, i tried to be extra creative there, lets see if anyone notices )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

deafening cacophony of madness eminating from the basement of the old house at the end of the street...you know the one..the last one on the left.


----------



## grapegrl

Eerie glow emanating from the slightly ajar door of a crypt...


----------



## Sinister

Friends in Halloween costumes fleeing in terror from a real monster that follows behind them, taking it's time secure in the knowledge that soon it will catch them.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gone is the monster behind them, or so the terrified children hope as they round the corner into a dead end in a bad part of town.


----------



## grapegrl

Hollowed pumpkins waiting for faces...


----------



## Sinister

Into a long, dark, trash littered alley the kids ran, breathing heavily, their hearts pounding in their ears, the stench of decaying garbage heavily in their nostrils.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jumpy terrified children, hiding behind putrid dumpsters, sweating....waiting....listening....


----------



## Sinister

Killing heavily in it's demented mind, the monster, salivates in anticipation that borders on sexual as it clenches and unclenches it's claws, wanting to feel them tear into young vitals.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Labratory engineered and bred, the horrible monster turned invisible and slowly - ever slowly - crept down the brick wall directly behind the unsupecting children whose eyes remained focused directly ahead


----------



## Sinister

Maddening was the terror the youngsters felt, as they could hear the thing's labored breathing, it's leathery hide scraping along the chipped, filthy brick walls, but it was worse not being able to see the genetic aberration that was stalking and wanting to devour them.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Numbing fear freezes the kids as the previously unseen terror became visible -evil incarnate savagely pounces and feasts, tearing asunder soft innocents


----------



## Sinister

Only when the last scream has faded does the monster begin feeding in earnest, absorbed in it's feasting, it is not aware and hasn't been that something even worse than it is, has been hunting it all along.


----------



## Wildomar

pumpkins... um, er... Let's see here... Pumpkins whose gentle flickering light gives faint hope in the swelling darkness on All Hallows eve, when every creature spawned from the darkest imaginations supplants terror in the hearts of the innocent and the foolishly unwary.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

quagmire like is its form, a living engine of hate and science gone wrong: the hunter of the monster, leering down from the blood red skies at the child feasting monster


----------



## Wildomar

Ringing his bell, the grim reaper called forth those who had perished ultimately in torment and suffering; each being beckoned forward to have their soul released to the afterworld by deaths own boney hand.


----------



## Spooklights

Snarling beasts leap from their lair to snatch at the unwary.


----------



## Sinister

Twenty pseudopods reach out and strike the bloated monster in the alley with the force of a lightning bolt, effectively paralyzing the creature, feeding from the life blood which flows from it's oozing pores


----------



## Spooklights

Ubiquitous spirits soar through the air, here and gone in a moment.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Vampires amidst the woods, awaiting the mortal to sway from the lighted path..


----------



## Bone Dancer

Werewolves dancing in the pale moon lite.


----------



## Sinister

XQZ-1908 was the name of the project that drained the life away of the monster. When it was at last fed, it ould seek out it's creators and deliver the same justice it meted another of the scientists insane experiments.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yearning for revenge for its damned existence, the thing returned to the bunker that housed the project and began its horrific assault.


----------



## Sinister

Zero tolerance was the top priority as klaxon's blared throughout the compound. Concrete walls buckled from the things assault as the men within the complex readied terrible weapons to bear against the abomination they had created.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another wicked torture device plugged in a ready to go..


----------



## Sinister

Blinding light flashes, explosions drown out the alarms and chemicals of every sort spill from huge vats cloying the air with their fumes, as the gigantic anamorphic blob of a monster finally crashes through the flimsy barriers of walls made of concrete and steel.


----------



## morgan8586

Clanging of bells, warning the villagers that nightfall has come, that the safety of daylight is over and the undead are beginning to beat on the wooden gates protecting the last community of the living.


----------



## gypsichic

dead walking among the living


----------



## morgan8586

Every man for himself, as the gate breaks under the horde of the undead


----------



## Sinister

"**** THIS ****!" screams the captain of the guard, just a few seconds before he is absorbed into the gelatinous mass and the creatures highly corrosive digestive juices begin to systematically break the man's body mass down for the necessary nutrients to continue it's assault.


----------



## grapegrl

Grimly grinning gravedigger gripping his lantern and shovel...


----------



## morgan8586

Heavly armed villagers prepare a last stand at the steps of the church, as the horde of undead slowly creep forward


----------



## grapegrl

Interesting costumes on display...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jack the Ripper's latest victim, gutted and lying on the cobblestones, bleeding ever so slowly as the life leaves her body like the swirling fogs around her.


----------



## Sinister

Killing the street walkers gave Jack pleasure. He reached a state of euphoria every time as he felt their lives ebb to nothingness, their souls passing to the hereafter when their eyes glazed over and the death rattle sounded in their sleek throats.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Living but dead, the gurgling sounds falling out of the dying prostitute's throat holes like bricks, she had no idea what had happened or why that friendly chap did this.


----------



## Sinister

"MOTHER OF GOD!" Some old bird exclaimed, when she saw the crime being perpetrated. That was when the Ripper turned in her direction, dropping his latest victim to the cobbled street and brandishing his gore clotted blade at the nosey hag, the flat cold steel gleaming under the dull illumination of the gaslights.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nightmarish was the sight as the Ripper chased after the proper old lady, his cloak fluttering behind him like a massive cloud of hate, she ran and ran but her old tired legs could not keep up the flight.


----------



## Sinister

Old, brittle bones snapped like twigs as the devil in human form took her down. Straddling her frail, pain wracked body, he raised the razor edged weapon skyward, grinning maniacally in triumph.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Plunging razor, slashing razor, cutting razor did her flesh rip asunder. Heheheheeh thought the Ripper what headlines shall I create tomorrow.


----------



## Sinister

Quickly, methodically did the madman work. His surgical skills so recently lovingly having erased youthful beauty, did not mind a change of pace this once as he carved the dying woman like a Christmas goose.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Racing through the streets did the Ripper go in order to reach to his home (which was either a doctor's office, a flophouse or the Royal Palace take your pick) and craft his latest scribbling to Scottland Yard.


----------



## Sinister

Scared like rabbits, the police had their suspicions of who the Ripper was, but dared not confront him directly lest he be a respected physician, one of very few in London at the time, or a homicidal member of the royal family.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Terrified by all of the publicity, Hyde drank his last bottle of potion....
to amazement, died to never be found...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Until,in a remote corner of the Basingstoke Cemetary,a lone caretaker came upon a horriffic site.A freshly unearthed grave,its marker upended,its coffin burst open and written in blood on a postcard from Penzance,"Wish you were here".


----------



## morgan8586

Violantly every member of the village fought against the zombie horde, no quarter was asked and none was given.


----------



## Sinister

Ugly rumors haunted London in those fog shrouded days about the identity of the Ripper, in everything from the high echelons of society to lurid periodicals like the penny dreadfuls and gossip in the lowest of pubs. Yet, time and again the the killer struck, each murder more ghastly than the one before it.


----------



## grapegrl

Victorian London was scandalized. The Ripper seemed to be one step ahead of the constables. "_Dear Boss...My knife's so nice and sharp I want to get to work right away if I get a chance. Good luck..._", he taunted.


----------



## Sinister

Whitechapel could be better termed Crimson in those days. The blood of many ran cold when one of the notes left by the Ripper read, _I ate one of the bitch's kidneys and it was delicious!_


----------



## grapegrl

Xenophobia bubbled just under the surface among the slums of London. The removal of the *Goulston Street Graffito *was later seen as a move to keep things from getting out of hand.


----------



## Sinister

Young prostitutes feared the night, feared the tapping of expensive bootheels on the rain slicked streets of the corners they frequented, knowing the kiss of the blade might be their first and last trick of the evening and forever.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zephyr-like in step and wraith-like in attack was the murderous fiend; no streetwalkers were safe from this warped devil.


----------



## Sinister

At last, almost as mysterious as they had begun, the murders ended. It was as if the Ripper had been a ghost whose time had at last expired on this physical plane never to be heard from again, but it's legacy living on in the hearts and minds of men for generations untold.


----------



## grapegrl

Well done, everyone...on to another tale...

Bewitched, seemingly, with a spell of dreamy influence, the little valley of Sleepy Hollow abounds with strange sights and tales.


----------



## Sinister

Cold, dreary, hopelessness creeped into the marrow of the bones of young and old alike where it concerned the legend of a phantasmal horseman with no head that haunted the countryside in the dead season of autumn.


----------



## grapegrl

Daredevil was the name of the ghostly Hessian's spectral steed.


----------



## Wildomar

Epitomizing horror at its most basic and profound levels, the horseman legend was a curse upon the town


----------



## Sinister

Frozen in his lonely grave, lay the Hessian, waiting for the time when revenge would be his, where he could once again ride his horse down on an enemy and cleave the heads from the shoulders of said antagonists with a blade forged in hellfire.


----------



## grapegrl

Gaunt, proud and awkward, Ichabod Crane wanted Katrina Van Tassel and her wealth for himself.


----------



## Sinister

His visions of grandeur were challenged by another suitor who went by the name of Bram Bones.


----------



## Wildomar

Ichabod knew full well he was no match for the brash and fit Bram and instead set about wooing Katrina through intellectual curiosity.


----------



## Sinister

Jealousy blazed in both men's hearts of the other, so intent were each of them in their own selfish desires, that neither paid heed to the omens and portents where it pertained to the mystical Horseman.


----------



## Spooklights

Katrina basked in the attention from her two suitors, and encouraged their rivalry all she could.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Legend has it ,if you can cross the old covered bridge you will be safe from the headless horseman.Few if any,ever make it that far.....


----------



## Sinister

Many deaths were attributed to the Horseman via that bridge, and as such there were many suspicions and hoodoos connected with passing over the dark water of the spring beneath it's weathered planks. Crossing over running water is taboo to all things evil...


----------



## Koumajutsu

nighttime creeps in slowly as the hikers find a place to make camp, unaware of the dangers lurking just beyond the treeline.


----------



## grapegrl

Old Gunpowder, a broken-down plowhorse, was Ichabod's borrowed conveyance for the evening of the Van Tassel party--they made quite a pair!


----------



## Wildomar

Preparing himself for the Van Tassel party, Ichobod saddled up ol' Gumpowder and daydreamed about his beloved Katrina.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Queer was the sight of the decked out Ichabod as he rode through the wicked dark woods.


----------



## Koumajutsu

rustling leaves woke the unsuspecting teenagers from their slumber. The wind was picking up, and the storm would be upon them soon.


----------



## TearyThunder

Strange noises coming from the dark shadows


----------



## Sinister

Then came the sound of heavy hoofbeats behind the idiot school marm, snorting of steamy breath from powerful equine lungs as green witch-light illuminated the coming of the spectral being who was the bane of Sleepy Hollow for so long. In his midnight black gauntlet rode a grinning, glowing pumpkin with the face of a hell bred demon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uncanny in its skeletal and deathly appearance, the horrible frozen grimace on the carved out gourd shown through the mists like a beacon beckoning all to death.


----------



## Sinister

Very frightened became the rail thin Ichabod Crane as the Horseman bore down on him with graceful speed. Only one recourse was left for him: To outrun the phantom and try to make it over the old covered bridge before the evil Hessian caught up with him.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why me thought the frail teacher as he raced over the rotten wood with the devil on his heels.


----------



## Sinister

X, an invisible one, marked the spot where the bridge sat looming out of the night only a half mile away. Salvation was close now, and Ichabod spurred the geriatric Gundpowder ever forward, going faster than he had in years.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yelping dogs in the distance, onward raced the panicked school teacher who desperately tried to force his old horse forward.....I shall beat him across that bridge, he thought...


----------



## Sinister

Z's were being snored in unsuspecting cottages as the two horsemen streaked toward the bridge. One in fear of his life, the other in maniacal glee of carrying out the task he was born and bred to do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Alas, all that was found the next morning was a smashed carved pumpkin, while Ichabod was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Sinister

Bitten violently in the throat by a vampire, Jan ran screaming down the sidewalk, her high heels impeding her progress as blood streamed in copious through her fingers as she tried to staunch the crimson flow.


----------



## Sinister

Bitten violently in the throat by a vampire, Jan ran screaming down the sidewalk, her high heels impeding her progress as blood streamed in copious through her fingers as she tried to staunch the crimson flow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Coagulating blood did run down her violently ripped throat and hands, as Jan sought refuge in the old antiques shop that remained open way past closing time....


----------



## Sinister

Darkness was closing on her fear fevered brain as she reached for the doorknob to gain refuge from the savage night, he blood slicked hand slipping on the handle. Finally, she got the door opened, the bell over the door tingled merrily in deep contrast to the horrible situation that had been unfolding since earlier in the evening.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Evening!" shouted the too cheery shopkeeper behind the dusty braided curtains as Jan stumbled and slipped on the slick floor into the foyer of the curious old shop she'd never noticed before on her travels in the old part of the city.


----------



## Sinister

Feeling suddenly nauseous, Jan vomits violently on the old Persian rug, the design of the carpet lost in miasma of blood and detritus. The shopkeeper merely gazed down at the battered woman, in a slightly amused, tolerant way.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gagging was the shopkeep, reaching for the violently bleeding lass on his floor, unsure what was happening or how to help her. He locked the door and peered out the cracked glass into the storming dark night.


----------



## Sinister

Finally, the proprieter finds a blanket to drape over her shoulders, almost gaging again as the sharp odor of half digested food, bile and blood wafted to his nostrils. A lightning bolt flashed and illuminated a lone dark figure standing outside the glass doors of the shop.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gargoyle-like was the monsterous dampened figure in the night, talon fingers and shaggy wet was the hair that hung around his determined, hollow face.


----------



## Sinister

Horrific though the thing was, it no longer saw the necessity for it's animal form which he had taken to better track his prey, so with a flowing of it's features like quicksilver, the monster assumed a more physically pleasing form and now appeared to be a very handsome, if soaked to the skin, man.


----------



## Hauntiholik

igor


----------



## Sinister

Just as the shopkeep had taken the bedraggled girl to the back room of the shop where he lived, and laid her on the couch, he heard the tingling again of the bell for the second time that night. Tucking the blanket tightly around her, he went to go see who it was, feeling for no reason he could think of, a shiver travel up his spine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Killing his first time wasn't what he had thought it be like, he knew then that taking his time was the key to his fulfillment.


----------



## Koumajutsu

luck was running out for the would be hero, as the villanous FE had beaten him down the stairs and out to the goat farm.


----------



## TearyThunder

Moans coming from the depths of the shadows.

LMAO KJ........now that is SCARY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nervously he stepped into the room to find the source of the moans with only the light of a candle to guide him.


----------



## grapegrl

"Odd...I thought I had locked that door," the shopkeeper thought to himself and warily peered into the half-light of the shop's front showroom.


----------



## Sinister

Near as the shop keeper could tell the young man was normal in every way to a point there was nothing remarkable about him...except for his eyes. They were eyes that could catch every detail of a room, person or city and take it all in with complete accuracy at just a glance. Those eyes were now looking directly toward the door he was hidden behind as if to say, "Peek-A-Boo! I see YOU!" Steeling his nerve, the old man stepped out of the back room and said as bravely as he could, "May I help you?"


----------



## grapegrl

"Oh, I hope so, sir", the stranger said with an air of concern. "A young woman was attacked about a block from here. She was able to escape and I was wondering if you might have seen her. We need to find out if she's alright and hopefully get a statement." The old man sighed audibly with relief. "Follow me," the shop owner said and gestured toward the back of the store.


----------



## Sinister

Predatory was the grin that came over the young man's face, with just the slightest hint of fang as the pseudo cop followed the old man back to his living quarters. _Doddering old fool, _the vampire scoffed in his mind. _When I have drained that tasty little trollop until she is just a dry vessel, I will likewise deprive you of your miserable life!_


----------



## Koumajutsu

Quite to the contrary of the vampire's expectations, upon reaching an empty room, the shop keeper revealed himself to be a hunter, trained in the ways of dealing with the undead. He drew a stake from his breast pocket.


----------



## grapegrl

Rapidly, with a series of motion hardly detectable by mortal eyes, the stranger snapped the old man's neck and drained him. He casually dropped the old man's limp body in a dark corner of the little alcove, wiped his mouth with the back of his hand and reached out for the antique crystal doorknob.


----------



## Koumajutsu

silently, from the shadows, two onlookers spoke to each other in a language that cannot be heard. "This one is strong. He may give us trouble." stated the cloaked figure, long hairs hinting that wiskers hide beneath his hood. "No mater, we'll destroy him just as the others." replied the other.


----------



## grapegrl

Trembling, Jan gasped as the door opened. She was cold, confused and pale, but the bleeding at her neck had finally slowed.


----------



## Sinister

Unbrideled fury swelled in his undead breast, knowing that he was being observed but able to do little, or nothing at all about it, he ground his teeth and kept his calm despite all this. The reason for his showing up at this hovel in the first place lay beyond the aged, paint chipped door. The bitch would not escape him. It was almost too easy. He had plans for his prey, ones not too pleasant for her running away like she did and letting him face the indignity of being caught in the rain. His clothes were ruined!


----------



## grapegrl

"Vampiri!!" one of the hooded watchers bellowed. Before he could turn and act, both of the cloaked figures began an incantation in something that sounded like an amalgam of Latin and Romanian. His fury turned to impotent rage when he realized what had happened. His body went ridgid as icy-hot invisible ropes snaked around the length of his body, rendering him immobile. He never should have underestimated the Order.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Werewolves they say are no more then fabled ghost stories, meanderings of old folk lore of times past.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X branded into the forehead of the killer who skins his victims alive, hanging them on the meathooks in his basement to bleed out


----------



## Sinister

Yeti...a name feared in the wild fastness of the snow locked Himalayas. One night, this reeking pile of matted hair and ancient flesh made it's way into the camp of explorers of the region and exacted a whirlwind of bloody violence on the weary, sleeping trailblazers under the ever watchful pale orb of an All Hallows moon.


----------



## grapegrl

Zombies shambled out of the shadows and gathered before the doorway of the Vodou priest's hut. The wizened man raised his leathery hands and muttered and swayed. Suddenly, he became rigid and seemed taller and stronger than the actually was. His face was a mask, only the whites of his eyes showing. He spoke, in the resonant voice of the Loa, "Go...do my bidding." The crowd that had gathered turned in unison and marched quietly and deliberately through the cane fields towards the big house on the hill.


----------



## Sinister

Adam lay in the embankment of snow, unmoving, feeling his limbs and extremeties starting to become numb and freeze, but he dared not move from his hiding place. All he could do was watch with utter helplessness as the minions of the Devil poured out of a fissure in the ground that led straight to Hell. The Apocalypse was commencing, and he had a front row seat to the whole affair.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Boo!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cranky and petulent, the small trick or treater who ran off from his mother, insisting he most certainly did NOT need to walk with her, nor did he need her to tell him which houses to approach for candy. After all, this was HIS night and not HERS.....a youth who would only walk the earth for another 20 minutes before the unspeakable would happen and make this child another of those taken by the darkness.


----------



## Spooklights

Defiant and foolhardy, the young Trick or Treater walked up to the door of a forbodingly decrepit mansion.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Energeticly, he rang the bell, thoughts of candy treats dancing in his head


----------



## Spooklights

Flinging caution to the winds, he stepped inside when the aged owner of the mansion bid him enter.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Greatful to have a visitor, the old man spoke to the boy,


----------



## Spooklights

"Halloween is the only night I have visitors. You must allow me to give you a tour of this old house. Perhaps you will see something.....haunting."


----------



## Hella

Imagining the worst, the young boy began to back away, right into the darkened library


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Just then ,two lamps filckered, illuminating the portrait above the fireplace.


----------



## Spooklights

Knock-kneed from terror, the youngster thought he saw the portrait of the beautiful woman change to that of a leering skull.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lurching to and fro in the stale darkness of the house, the youth scrambled to gain his balance and ran towards the closest door, hoping to find sanctuary behind its wooden facade...


----------



## Spooklights

Might he be able to escape this way? Surely this was just a little too easy.


----------



## WickedWitch

NO! He tries to turn the door knob but it's slippery and he just can't get a grip. He looks down at his hands and sees they are covered in blood.


----------



## Death's Door

Oh My God!!! Where is this blood coming from? I need to get out!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Phantasms, sprites and apparitions do appear before the tot's startled eyes as he makes his way towards the too small door in the corner of the dark spooky room.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Quilted Northern is all he finds behind. He struggles to remove the bathroom tissue, certain that escape lies just beyond the TP.


----------



## WickedWitch

Rolls of TP with bloody handprints roll down the dark hallway as the little boy feverishly tries to find the back of the closet.


----------



## Spooklights

Screaming in terror, the youngster flings away the last of the TP. He finds a small hidden door in back of the closet, and wrenches it open.


----------



## WickedWitch

Tiny spiders fall onto his face as he breaks through the webs in the doorway.


----------



## Spooklights

Ululating wails echo from the darkness before the boy, and he feels a bony hand grab his arm.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Violently does the arm rip out as muscle and tendon rupture and explode, a bleeding feast for the living skeleton hiding in the shadows.


----------



## gypsichic

Writhing snakes appear among the tiny spiders.......


----------



## skullboy

xray,see's all.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Yellow bulging eyes contemplating human prey*


----------



## Fangs

Zombies dragging one leg behind them


----------



## Koumajutsu

yipping bats pierce the silence


----------



## Johnny Thunder

back to A -

Antagonizing screams piercing the night, coming from the direction of the abandoned, rusted out meat processing plant on the other side of the city.


----------



## Wildomar

Barely audible through the piercing screams was the dull menancing sound of machinery in motion.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Crunching bones did process through the old machinery's mechanical strains, barely audible over the cries of the damned.


----------



## Spooklights

Demented screams pierce the air as zombies throw more fodder into the machine.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ear-piercing death rattles do reverberate in the metal coffin once known as Bethlehem Steel, now dominated by the undead.


----------



## Koumajutsu

fog creeps into the cemetary, hiding a freshy earthed grave.


----------



## Spooklights

Ghosts rise from the nearly invisible grave, mingling with the fog.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Howling in the distance, pierces the night's silence.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Inky darkness surrounded them when thier candle went out.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Just as one reached in his pack to fetch a match, they were startled


----------



## Fangs

"knock it off!" he whispered thinking about the cold breath that had just been placed upon his neck...


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Lester, it wasn't me!" said the teen girl


----------



## Fangs

"Maybe it wasn't any of you" replied the deep, dark voice....


----------



## Koumajutsu

"OMGWTFBBQ!" shouted lester as he went screaming into the night.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Pointy eared demons pursued the terrified Lester.*


----------



## Spooklights

Quickly he ran for the nearest house.


----------



## WickedWitch

Running through the pricker bushes that were piercing his skin


----------



## Wildomar

Screaming in vain, Lester was overcome by his personal demons


----------



## Fangs

Throwing his arms into the air, he dropped to the ground


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Upsetting the poison apple cart,nearby. This pissed off the old hag,(who was in real life an evil queen),so much she said,"The heck with Snow White, your eating one of these first."


----------



## Spooklights

Very intent on escape, Lester screamed "No I'm not!" and darted away again.


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Where do you think you're going?" said the witch as she casted Web (DC22, Reflex negates), trapping the boy in a sticky goo


----------



## skullboy

X-ray vision allowed him to see into her soul.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Yet, all he saw was reruns of Bewitched.It frighted him worse than any demon.


----------



## Koumajutsu

"zoinks!" he shouted as a comercial for scooby doo played durring a break.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Alchemist, ancient, weary and ever desperate, hunched over his latest experiment in his dark crude laboratory, seeking the key to life....the philosopher's stone.


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Baulderdash!" he exclaimed, "Three-toed swamp weasles have never inhabited the Westworn Meadow."


----------



## Spooklights

Curious, the alchemist laid aside his experiment, to seek the elusive weasels.


----------



## skullboy

Demonic devils danced daintily in the daylight with delight.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Evening crept forward as the old man stepped out from his laboratory


----------



## skullboy

Freaky frogmen flew from the flaming fires.


----------



## Spooklights

Glowing ghosts grin ghoulishly


----------



## Bone Dancer

Haunters, cursing the wind and rain as all thier work washed away.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Inside the laboratory,the magical orb glowed.The alchemist stared into it in disbelief."If all the spiritual world communicates through this orb,why is it all I can conjure up is the Weather Channel?".


----------



## Koumajutsu

Jury-rigging an antenna out of an old coat hanger, the alchemist tries in vain to watch an old rerun of Friends.


----------



## Sinister

Kicking back in his easy chair to scoff at the apparent stupidity of people in Horror films in the movie his was watching at the time, *Night of the Living Dead, *Jake kept saying what he would do if Zombies ever came after him. They did. When the carnivorous cadavers burst through his front door, he screamed like a little girl and ran for the confines of his shower and pulled the curtains tight.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Luckilly, it seems these zombies dislike the smell of vinal and Jake had just installed a new curtain that morning.


----------



## Sinister

More's the better it would seem, as he laid a Jack-O-Lantern sized turd in his pants at the aspect of being devoured alive.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Not to be outdone,The Head Zombie, pooped his own pumkin sized turd.Only to find that what was left of his colon made up a good portion of it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oxygen deprived rotten brains long dead, the reanimated vicious corpses alternately ran at hyperkinetic speeds, and shambled slowly, towards the shower curtain, uncertain of how to act in this modern world.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Pumpkins (sorry guys, it's the off season, and I've run out of steam for stories )


----------



## Fangs

Quickly retreating TOTers


----------



## Koumajutsu

Spiders


----------



## mnstrmum

talking bucky's ( on my wish list for next halloween)


----------



## Spooklights

unleashed werewolves


----------



## skullboy

vampires


----------



## Koumajutsu

werechickens


----------



## skullboy

x-ray vision


----------



## Koumajutsu

Yells of an old man at the children on his lawn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zach, former captain of the football team, rammed through a meat hook, hanging upside down and being bled by the thing living in his attic.


----------



## Peanut5150

approaching zombies


----------



## skullboy

bicyclist run over by big black dodge.


----------



## Hella

carved cadavers, still bloody from the mad scientist's experiments


----------



## skullboy

dead d!(kheads blleding in my yard!


----------



## Fangs

eerie flying crank ghosts in a darkened window


----------



## Spooklights

frightful vampires lurking behind doorways


----------



## skullboy

ghouls eating human brains.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Horrible, elaborate deaths at the hands of Dr. Phibes


----------



## skullboy

inbred hicks eating thier young.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jack O Lantern come to life and stalking the children in the cool autumn night.


----------



## skullboy

kooky haunters scaring the masses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Long legged burlap sack masked murderer running through the woods hunting his unsuspecting young prey.


----------



## skullboy

monsters breeding so hey can devour the entire population.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Necropheliac corpses roaming in the foggy night ripping asunder their prey.


----------



## skullboy

over sized ogres feeding on beagles.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pig-masked murdering famers slaughtering victims buried neck-deep in the earth .


----------



## skullboy

quick dry cement holding helpless dirtbags underwater.


----------



## Spooklights

rain rattling on the roofs of haunted houses


----------



## Fangs

sexy siren costumes


----------



## dynoflyer

tiny, terrified, tots toting their tooth trashing trophies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Undead things crawling and scratching their way through the wet earth, digging their way towards the warm living victims......


----------



## Spooklights

vicious vampires


----------



## Peanut5150

Wicked Witches


----------



## dynoflyer

zzzttt, zzzzzt, zzzzztttt, zzt. "It's Alive!" "It's alive, I tell you!"

sorry, that's the best I could do.


----------



## skullboy

(X,Y)
X-acto knives carving intestines from rotting bodies.


----------



## Koumajutsu

young goblins out for a snack


----------



## dynoflyer

x-chromosome deficient extra short tots have an excuse


----------



## skullboy

zombies licking the blood off a seeping corpse.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Apocolyptic visions of the future of your victims, those who are responsible for the death of your wife.........Nine killed her, nine shall die, nine eternities in doom.


----------



## skullboy

Blood thirsty beagles baying at bloody bags of body parts.


----------



## dynoflyer

Caterwalling calico cats constantly crossing the courtyard


----------



## skullboy

Damned devils dining on dollies.


----------



## dynoflyer

ethereal entities eating entrails


----------



## Koumajutsu

Fanatic haunters buying prop parts in January


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Grave robbing ghouls collecting parts for the thing they are building in their laboratory.


----------



## Spooklights

Haunted houses having haunting horrors


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Icky illnesses causing corpses


----------



## skullboy

jackals jawing on jerboa jowls.


----------



## dynoflyer

kinky knuckleheads kicking knees


----------



## Ghostess

lacerated limbs lolling loosely


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Maniacal Men Mincing Meat


----------



## dynoflyer

Needy, naughty, nurse nymphos named Nancy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Oracles oogling Owls


----------



## Ghostess

Placid pools of pungent puke


----------



## dynoflyer

Quarreling queens quickly quashing quarts of quackers


----------



## Spooklights

Rising revenants returning for revenge


----------



## Death's Door

Scary spiders spinning super-sized webs.


----------



## dynoflyer

Tiny terrified tots toting treats


----------



## turtle2778

UNDEAD of course


----------



## skullboy

Vampire vixens sucking the blood from helpless humans.


----------



## Death's Door

Wacky witches whooping it up on their brooms.


----------



## dynoflyer

Zany zealots zootsuited as zoned out zombies


----------



## Big Howlin

LOL Man..when I started this thread I never thought it would keep goin! Goodtimes! 

*Apples with Razorblades*


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

broken bones


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Curious Cadavers cycling in circles conterclockwise continuously colliding with countless cubscouts from Cucamonga, California.


----------



## Ghostess

D- Disturbed diabolical dentist drilling diligently in the darkness


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

evil ethereal


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Five Frankenstiens find friendship and fun following a free-for-all at the Festival of Fools


----------



## Ghostess

Greedy goblins greet with green grins


----------



## dynoflyer

Haunted houses hosting harrowing hours of hardcore but harmless hysterics


----------



## Big Howlin

*Icky Ill Immoral Indians Imntestines Illuminating In Ice *


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

jumping juicy jellybeans....


----------



## dynoflyer

klutzy killer klowns kicking knaves in kitchens


----------



## Big Howlin

*lanky loose lumpy liver*


----------



## Spooklights

Murderous malignants meandering to maddened meetings with morbid mutants


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

naughty nonmoral nobodies in nooses


----------



## dynoflyer

omnivorous obese ogres outside our outrageously opulent offices


----------



## Big Howlin

*Pussy Pimples Popping*
sorry had to come back for an edit (thanks ZF)
thats pronounced Puhs-ee.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Quickly the queasy Queen quietly quenched her quintuplets quinsy with quinine and quiche.

say THAT five times real fast......


----------



## Ghostess

Radioactive, raving rats reeking of regurgitated refuse


----------



## Big Howlin

*Stinky snot sucker sucking snot slowly*


----------



## skullboy

trick or treating tots tempting teams of tormentors.


----------



## Spooklights

Unusual ululations emanating from the underworld


----------



## turtle2778

Viscious Vampires venting their frustrations on viable victims.


----------



## Spooklights

Wild and wooly werewolves warbling weirdly in the woods


----------



## Ghostess

Xanthous eXtraterrestrials xraying eXhumed eXcrescence for eXperimentation 

(freakin' X!)


----------



## scareme

Yowling yellow yokles yelling at youthes.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Zany Zombies zig-zagging thru the Zoo with zucchinis to feed the Zebras.


----------



## Spooklights

Aliens abominable androids experimenting on abductees


----------



## scareme

batches of bad bouncing backwards bumblebees


----------



## Big Howlin

crazy cats chewing caterpillar corpses


----------



## Spooklights

Demented doctors digging up defunct derelicts


----------



## Beepem

extra earthly earings executing elderly

i guess?


----------



## scareme

A few funny freaks finding funky fungus


----------



## Spooklights

Giggling ghouls and ghosts gathering in the gloaming


----------



## Wyatt Furr

High on the hill,horrific howling came from the Haunted House


----------



## Spooklights

Igor ingesting icky ichor


----------



## Koumajutsu

jiggling is all the man could focus on as the mother brought her small child to the door for a treat


----------



## scareme

Kouma's Krazy Karma Keeping Kittens Kracked-up.


----------



## Spooklights

Lemurs lurching and laughing like loons


----------



## skullboy

Monsters munching on my meat.


----------



## scareme

Nine nasty nightstalkers naming nightmares.


----------



## Spooklights

Onerous oddities from outer space


----------



## scareme

Piles of pythons peeing in ponds.


----------



## Big Howlin

queer quails quickly q....qu.....i got nothing....


----------



## Lilly

rotten roadkill


----------



## pyro

spooky spiders side steppin south


----------



## scareme

ten tall toothless terrors playing taps


----------



## Spooklights

Ubiquitous underlings of the underworld


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Venemous Vipers vexed the Valley Vampire Vixens while vacationing in Virginia


----------



## scareme

Wild and wooley warewolfs playing poker with Wyatt (watch out, they cheat)


----------



## Spooklights

Xenomorphic aliens eXperimenting on the eXpired.
(sorry, it was the best I could come up with...)


----------



## scareme

A yelow yardman yearly yearing for yeast while yodeling.


----------



## skullboy

Zombies searching for zebra brains.


----------



## scareme

Atrocious atheist acting average.


----------



## skullboy

Big burly beasts beating backwood billies behind barns.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

crows cawing over coffins


----------



## Wildomar

Diabolical, demented decorations deliberately displayed.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

ectoplasmic entities eerily eating everyones esophagus


----------



## Ghostess

Freakish fairies frolicking in the forest


----------



## skullboy

Giant gargoyles greeting guests with gore.


----------



## Spooklights

Harrowing houses having howling haunts


----------



## scareme

Impotent impostures implying imperial impressions.


----------



## Spooklights

Jabberwocks, jumping and jeering


----------



## turtle2778

killer klowns kicking the krap out of kids


----------



## slightlymad

Lusious licking livid lizards


----------



## Spooklights

Myriad man-eating monsters, making a morbid mess.


----------



## Death's Door

New Jersey Devil nestling in no man's land.


----------



## scareme

Overactive Okies oozing on ominous offspring.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

people peering past pumpkins


----------



## slightlymad

quarky quilting quazi qorts


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

roaring raving rats


----------



## scareme

Stinking slimy snakes slinking slowly south.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

tiny teeth tearing at tough tongues


----------



## scareme

Ugly underlings using unsightly underware.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

vampires vanish in variation vaulting over vegetarians


----------



## Spooklights

Weird winged wyverns waving at werewolves


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Yesterday in Yellowstone,yellow yowling yaks yucked up the Yellow Brick Road


----------



## Spooklights

Zany zombie clowns zapping zoomorphs.


----------



## scareme

A mod of absolutely absent-minded acid spitters.


----------



## turtle2778

A barnfull of balding blonde buckies


----------



## scareme

A chilly cemetery full of centipeds chanting for cheap cheese.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

In the dark and dreary dungeon,Dracula drank diet Dr Pepper.Disgusted at his
deviant decision to declare that dozens of doughnuts didnt make a dangerous dude.


----------



## scareme

Evil elves ejecting Easter eggs at eighty elk.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Fred Frankenstien fell onto the frozen freeway,just outside the fence of the Farmington Freak Factory, in a frenzied fit of frightening furor.Furious that the Ferrari's fender fell off following a fendebender involving a Ferret driving a Ford Fusion eating a Foster's Freeze. His Bride flipped the Ferrat "the finger",then it fell off onto the floorboard of the Ferrari.Fortunately, Frank had fast-acting finger repair in the front seat and was able to fix the faultly finger


----------



## Spooklights

Grungy gravediggers groaning at gruesome gunk

(Sorry, I just can't compete with Wyatt's post.)


----------



## scareme

Hundreds of hungry hamsters hanging around causing harm to hares.


----------



## Spooklights

Innumerable iguanas irradiated with iridium until iridescent


----------



## slightlymad

Joking Jack o lanterns


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Karen,from Kalamazoo, the killer kleptomanaic,krept into the kitchen to knife Kevin the kangaroo in the kneecap. Kevin kicked Karen, knocking her kimono off.
Kaput,went Karen on her keester.


----------



## Lilly

Loads of lavish lip marks landing on little Luigi, from large Lulu leaving likely lude limericks of love only to lure him to her ludicriously lair for Lucifer


----------



## Spooklights

Malevolent, menacing monsters


----------



## scareme

Nine naughty nightengales singing nondescript nouns.


----------



## turtle2778

Orange Octagonal Outer Space Orangatangs?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

pretty painted pumpkins


----------



## turtle2778

q...who can do q and make it real??? come on??


----------



## Spooklights

Quarreling quartets of Quasimodos?
(I know what you mean, Turtle; it took me all day just to come up with that poor excuse for Halloween related material.)


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

ranting raging rats


----------



## scareme

Seventeen straggly strawcreatures screaming "sorry".


----------



## turtle2778

twenty-two two headed twin trantulas


----------



## Spooklights

Ugly urchins ululating from underground


----------



## turtle2778

Very Vicious Vampires


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Wendell the wandering werewolf was wearing a windbreaker when he weaved into Wendys for a wicked waffle on Wensday.


----------



## scareme

Xtra scary xtras playing xylophone. (Wyatt, you have a talent)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Yellow eyed vampires*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Zen-like Zany Zulu Zombie Zoologists wearing zinc, zircon and zirconium zoot suits with zipping zippers zig-zagged across zillions of zooplanktin while zealots zeroed in on zoo zebras and zebu.


----------



## Spooklights

Another angry arachnid ate an aunt.


----------



## Lilly

Big bleached boogers bouncing up and down before being bashed by a booger beating blasphemous bellboy


----------



## BooGirl666

Creepy corpses created by crazy clowns


----------



## Spooklights

Demons doing dervish dances


----------



## Ghoulbug

Evil Elves Executing Everything Eerie


----------



## Ghostess

Fiendish form following fools in the forest


----------



## Spooklights

Ghoulish ghosts gibbering and gyrating on the grass


----------



## BooGirl666

Hog head hanging from a hook


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Icky Icabod Icing Iguanas


----------



## TwistedDementia

jumping jackels just joined joyish jackolantern jerks......jeepers


----------



## maureenpr

Kooky kamikaze Kaopectate-drinking kangaroo from Kansas


----------



## TwistedDementia

laughing lilac lickatoads luring lucifers low lying longated lilly ladder like lord ludwicks little licking lion


----------



## skullboy

Mean monsters moaning mindlessly.


----------



## Spooklights

Nasty newts nipping nearsightedly


----------



## TwistedDementia

Narcoleptic necromongers now nibbling needlessly, not necking


----------



## TwistedDementia

you beat me


----------



## TwistedDementia

pirates punching pokadoted petered pneumatics


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Quiet Q-tips Quickly Quickening


----------



## TwistedDementia

Rotten renegades rampently running round really rank ribs r raising ruckuses


----------



## TwistedDementia

Really ridiculous rabid rabbit's running round red ruins


----------



## TwistedDementia

Opps!


----------



## Spooklights

Slithering snakes silently sneaking sideways


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Trick or Treaters turning tombstones


----------



## TwistedDementia

undeserving unicks underlaying udders uselessly


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Vagrant Vagabonds Varnishing Violins and Violas


----------



## TwistedDementia

wicked warlocks wishing with warts


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Xylose Xylophones with extra xlems


----------



## TwistedDementia

you young yawning yaks


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Zoo Zebras Zinging Zippers


----------



## TwistedDementia

aging apes ate altoids


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bouncing Banchees Banging Bongs


----------



## TwistedDementia

cold cowardly cats crying


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dark Dank Dungeon Demons Drawing Demonic Doo-Dads


----------



## TwistedDementia

enormous eerie electric eels eloping


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Freaky Frankensteins F---ing


----------



## scareme

gorey goons griping gernades


----------



## skullboy

Happy Haunters Haunting Houses.


----------



## TwistedDementia

ill-tempered icemen illegally icing igloos indirectly


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jiggalos juggling Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## TwistedDementia

killer ken's kicking kettle's


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Laughing Leperchauns Lighting Lanterns


----------



## TwistedDementia

moronic milk maid's moaning methodically


----------



## Sickie Ickie

oooooohhhhhhhh....moaning milk maids (my mind is comfy in the gutter. LOL)

Nameless Nude Nymphomaniac Night Nukie


----------



## Spooklights

Ogres ogling oddly orderly orthodontics


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Phantoms pushing punky people


----------



## TwistedDementia

quartered quivering quacks questioning quale


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Rasping wraiths rapping


----------



## TwistedDementia

slimy stalkers standing sideways, spanking sorry suckers


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Transylvanian toilets talking trashy


----------



## TwistedDementia

udderly useless undertakers undoing underware


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Very Vexed Vampires volunteering voo-doo


----------



## TwistedDementia

wet wining warlocks wondering where's waldo


----------



## Sickie Ickie

good one! 

I'm stuck on X.


----------



## TwistedDementia

xeroxed xmen's x-raying x-wing fighters... I can't think of x either so this is the best I can do for now!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

young yellow youth yelled yuck yesterday - when they saw the neighbor's Haunt


----------



## Revenant

zesty zealots zipping Zelda's zipper


----------



## Spooklights

Anarchy as advancing arachnids alter Annapolis.


----------



## TwistedDementia

blithering bloody brothers boiling bat bodies banging bongos


----------



## Spooklights

Creepy creatures crawling across ceilings


----------



## TwistedDementia

Dark devious demons dragging dead donkeys down damp dungeons


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Every evening, Eleven Evil Elastic Eels entertain everyone.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Frankenstein's four funky flailing fish frightfully filled five frightning forum's friday from Frankford.


----------



## Spooklights

Ghastly ghouls greeting ghosts by grassy graves


----------



## Revenant

Harried, Henrietta hurriedly hacked hefty Harold's head.


----------



## Lilly

Ignatius ire, imitated inmates irrupted indefinitely


----------



## slimy

Jack-0-lanterns jawed joyfully, jabberwocking juberious juggernauts judiciously


----------



## Lilly

Kitchen Knife Killed Kenny


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Lola laughed last, left Larry lame, limbs laser lopped

(hopefully no duplicates... I didn't read all 136 pages)


----------



## Spooklights

Morbid, moldering mildew


----------



## TwistedDementia

Nineteen Nasty, naughty northern necromongers needed nine neckless next november


----------



## turtle2778

Odd Old Ogres Ordering Outrageous Oozing Omens On Orange Orangatangs


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

People patiently putting pneumatic props portable


----------



## Adam I

Reaper regarding rapid rummaging rats rendering rotting raptors rancid.


----------



## turtle2778

I see you skipped Q so i will too 

Seven Silly Slippery Snakes Sliding Slowly South Screaming Soundly


----------



## Adam I

Sorry

Quietly quickly quarrelsome queen quell quail


----------



## Adam I

Ted's time taken to task through theatrical thaumatury, though these thankless tourist troop toward town tardily


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

ugly undead - not very long but all i could think of


----------



## Adam I

Violent Vampires violate Veronica veraciously


----------



## Nightwing

wicked werewolves walking with witches whispering woes


----------



## Adam I

xenomorphic xylophoneic xyster


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

apples, anytime, anywhere, all around


----------



## Spooklights

beware bogeymen with bloody blue beards


----------



## TwistedDementia

carniverous cadavers chanting carelessly close, chewing carnage candy.


----------



## Adam I

Distraught demons demonstrate devilish determination during daytime dilemma


----------



## Lagrousome

Evil entities entering everyone's elaborate events


----------



## Adam I

Frightful fairies found fanged fountain full


----------



## Lilly

gruesome george gagged gangreenous gobs


----------



## Spooklights

Hordes of harpies hissing like hellions


----------



## Adam I

Irritable Iridescent Igor Indoctrinated Intoxicated Inga In Illuminated Intensity Inside Interplay


----------



## Death's Door

Jazy-looking jackolanterns joyously jivin' while joyriding.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Killings


----------



## turtle2778

Large Limbs Lacerated Lovingly


----------



## Adam I

Mummies mingling madly molting midwhile medusa’s makeover moves monsters mash marginally


----------



## AzKittie74

Nothing natural now, nobody needs nasty noodles n nectar in November


----------



## Adam I

Octopus occults occurs occasionally in October


----------



## Spooklights

Predatory platypuses persuing people with pumpkins.


----------



## AzKittie74

Quincy quacked and Queen Qweela quietly quilted


----------



## trishaanne

Rabid rodents running rampant 'round rustic, rundown relics


----------



## Adam I

Terrifying toddlers trample toxic tulips through trash


----------



## AzKittie74

Ursela uneasily uncovered used umbrellas


----------



## Adam I

Vile vampires vomit violently very violet vines


----------



## Spooklights

Wary wyverns waver weirdly without wings


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Xerxes xeroxed xanthic x-rays. (that's as creepy as I could get with the letter X)


----------



## Adam I

Yellow yes yelling yacks yield yankee yeast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - zig zagging TOTers running down the street


----------



## ScareShack

a- apples for the wicked witch to give out


----------



## HrdHeaded1

BIG Bursting Boils!


----------



## skeletonowl

c- carnivourus clowns


----------



## plistumi

dastardly devilish demons destroying


----------



## turtle2778

Evil Entities Encouraging Eeks


----------



## Lilly

ferocious fangs feverishly feeding


----------



## Adam I

ghostly gargoyles grunt gushily


----------



## Bethene

horrendous humongus howling hobgoblins


----------



## De Caye

Invisible insatiable iguanas ingesting intestines


----------



## Silent Requiem

jumping jeering juicy jackolanterns


----------



## RookieSpooker

killer kicking kooky krypt


----------



## De Caye

Limping Laboratory lizards Lustfully Licking Lollypops

(this is getting weird!!) lol


----------



## Spooklights

Many malefactors making murderous mayhem


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night


----------



## De Caye

Old oscillators operating ogres
(cheap prop mechanism)


----------



## Bloodhound

Peering peeping paul's painstaekingly poke putrid purple people pouting painlessly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - questions from the neighbors about your sanity when you decorate


----------



## dynoflyer

R - rabid rats rampaging rural regions


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

S - Spectres


----------



## dynoflyer

T - terrified tots trembling with trauma


----------



## Hellrazor

undead uglies uniting under umbrellas


----------



## Bloodhound

V- vampire vixens vibrating violins


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

W - witches wriggling warty wrinkles


----------



## dynoflyer

X - xenophobes xylopyrographing xylophonists


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Y - youngsters yacking yellow yogurt


----------



## Lady Nyxie

z - zombie zealots


----------



## dynoflyer

A - apoplectic, atrophied apostles


----------



## randyaz

boneyard


----------



## Lady Nyxie

creepy creatures


----------



## dynoflyer

D - Demonic disciples of death disturbing delicate damsels during daylight


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Evil (clowns)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Frightened Feminists Fearing Fraternities!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

ghoulish green ghosts


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Headless Horseman's Haberdashery.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

illuminated icky iguanas


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

J - Jesters Jostling Juicy Jugulars


----------



## Lady Nyxie

killer kangaroos kick kids


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

L - Leprous Leprechauns Lipping Limericks


----------



## Bloodhound

Mysterious Muddy Monsters making many murky milk men


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

N - Nightmarish Nurses Needling Naughty Noobs


----------



## Bloodhound

Obey Older odditties oggling openly over open opinions


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Pirates play parties patiently


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queer screams from the deep forrest


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

R - Rabid Radioactive Rats... Really!


----------



## dynoflyer

S - sneaky scarey scarecrow


----------



## spideranne

T- Testy tarantulas targeting teenagers to terrorize


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Undertakers overseeing burials


----------



## Spooklights

Vampires watching for new victims


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wicked witches with wands waiting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X-Files DVDs playing on the TV as the TOTers come to the door


----------



## Lady Nyxie

yucky youth yelling yodels


----------



## ubzest

zany zebra costumed zombies


----------



## spideranne

Arachnids angrily attacking Aliens


----------



## Spooklights

Black blotchy biting bugs


----------



## Lady Nyxie

cranky crotchety cantankerous crows calling calls can cause chaos


----------



## Bloodhound

dagum drulling dog's dragging dirty diapers dripping diabolical drops


----------



## Monk

evil elements edging eerily


----------



## Lady Nyxie

frighteningly fake feet feeling felines


----------



## Monk

Grimacing ghastly gouls growl grieviously.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hideous horrible hounds howling


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Icky, irradiated ichor infects ignorant idiots.


----------



## Monk

Jubilant jesters jokingly jeer


----------



## Lady Nyxie

kids kicking killer klowns (alright klowns was a stretch)


----------



## Bloodhound

Loud Laughing Luggies Loving Little Lucky Livers


----------



## throughthepatch

Morbid Monsters Move Menacingly.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nasty nosey naughty noisemakers


----------



## Spooky1

Occasionally openning odourous oozing ossuarries


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Pretty Pansies Posing Piously


----------



## hexerei

Quarantined quintuplets quarrel quietly.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Really Rank Raunchy Ringworms


----------



## Spooky1

Slimy slugs slithering in synchronized synchronicity


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Totally Tiny TOTs Taking Two Tongues Tuesday


----------



## hexerei

Umbridge. nuff said.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Vexing Vampires Vying Viciously


----------



## RavenLunatic

*withering willows watching woefully*


----------



## Spooky1

X-Raying Xenophobic Xelots


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Yellow moon


----------



## Spooky1

Zodiac Zealots


----------



## RavenLunatic

*amazing animatronics*


----------



## rottincorps

Bodybags


----------



## RavenLunatic

*coy, cruel cats*


----------



## Spooky1

Dangerous Deadites dancing to duets


----------



## rottincorps

Electric chair


----------



## Spooky1

Freaky Frankenstein Fretting Furiously


----------



## rottincorps

Great Gastley Graveyard Grumpy Grotesque Grimacing Ghouls


----------



## LJClarke

Hairy Hysterical Haunted Hunchback Halloween


----------



## rottincorps

incandescent black light bulbs...............They don't work


----------



## Spooky1

Juicy Jellin' Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

K-Mart Blue Light Halloween Specials


----------



## Spooklights

Lighted lanterns in the graveyard


----------



## Spooky1

Monstrous maneating malevolent mayhem


----------



## Spooklights

Newts and nightcrawlers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Owls hooting in the moonlight


----------



## Spooky1

Pranking Poltergeist Partying


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quivering Quagmires


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ravenous ravens ripping rotten realtors


----------



## Spooky1

Spell Slinging Sorcerers


----------



## Spooky1

Terrible Trolls Terrorizing Teenage ToTs


----------



## bignick

Undead Unicorns Urinating Uncotrolably


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vixenish Vampires


----------



## Spooklights

Warty Witches


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

X's marking all the spots I buired me treasure!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yellowing yards


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zero Hour (the clock is ticking 8 days to go)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Animated yard props


----------



## Firedawg

Victoria (my EXwife)


----------



## Lilly

B- billowing fog


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Crawling Creatures


----------



## Spooky1

D - Darkness decending on the doomed


----------



## Lady Nyxie

E - Eagles Eggs Excreting Ectoplasm


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Festering Freaking Fiends


----------



## Spooky1

G - Ghosts, ghouls, and gastly gorey gross gangrenous goblins


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hairy howlin' hideous hamsters


----------



## Spooky1

impetuous imps


----------



## RoxyBlue

jeering jackals


----------



## Spooky1

Knife Karrying Killers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Looney Licking LLamas Laughing Loudly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Muffled Mummies


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Naughty nightmares nearing no one


----------



## rottincorps

O-Old offensive Ogres


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Pretty Posing Pumpkins Puking Potato Pies


----------



## rottincorps

Q- questionable quail,quarantine,in a quag-mire


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reeking, rollicking, rambunctious rats


----------



## Spooklights

slithering, sibilant snakes


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Terribly Ticklish Terantulas Tickling TOT's To Tunes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Uncivil Unbelievers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Valuable Vivacious Vixens Volunteering


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weeping werewolves woefully walking


----------



## rottincorps

X- Xmortis.......They make the beststuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow pumpkins (before they ripen fully)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies


----------



## Bloodhound

A - another amber light


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bodacious bats


----------



## Don Givens

Creepy, crusty, corpses crunching cruddy cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - delightfully devilish demons


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eviscerated entrails


----------



## rottincorps

F-Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - great glaring gargoyles


----------



## rottincorps

H- howling henchmen


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ignis fatuus (your homework assigment is to look that up)


----------



## Spooky1

J - Juice (Froggy's Freezin Fog and Swamp Juice)


----------



## Don Givens

killer knife-weilding knights in kilts


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - leering lemuridae


----------



## Lady Nyxie

M - mean monkeys mocking Mikey


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - noxious name-dropping necromancers


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

O - overseeing obnoxious ogres


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - putrid pulsating phantoms


----------



## rottincorps

Q- quaint quaking quimby's


----------



## Lady Nyxie

R - rancid rotting round roast


----------



## rottincorps

S- slithering, slimy, snorting, snakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - timorous teasing trolls


----------



## Lady Nyxie

U - ugly umbilicals using umbrellas unusually


----------



## Spooky1

V - vexing vampires visualizing vixens


----------



## rottincorps

wimpy winy wondering wort witches


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X-Ray-Eyed Xenosaurus (it's a lizard - I made up the part about the X-ray eyes)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

yucky yellow Yugo's


----------



## Monk

zealous zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - attics, dark and creepy


----------



## Draik41895

b-banshees


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cadavers


----------



## Draik41895

D-dragons


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## Draik41895

F-frightner


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Green skin


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunts


----------



## ededdeddy

I - I scream


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jack o'lanterns


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killer Klowns


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemurs


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Necronomicon


----------



## Spooky1

O - Open graves


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pirates


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quirky costumes


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rabid creatures


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spectres


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Trick or treaters


----------



## RoxyBlue

U -underground crypts


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves


----------



## GrimProductions

X- X-ray


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yowling


----------



## Spooky1

Z- Zorro Costume


----------



## ededdeddy

A- Arches


----------



## GrimProductions

Burnt corpse


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cadavers


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Dead people


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Freaks


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghouls


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Hell raisers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - icy fingers


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Juicy body parts


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns


----------



## ededdeddy

L - low flying bats


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monsters


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Noisy Kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - overactive TOTs


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quivering ghosts


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rotten corpses


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - shrieking spirits


----------



## Spooky1

T - ToTs, tombstones and terror


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- ugly makeup


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

X- x=ray pictures..for our dr room


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Youngsters


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Z- Zany creatures


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Apples candied


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- Big ghosts


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creatures of the night


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- dead stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- fake blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts and ghouls


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H- hlls fire


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - inky darkness


----------



## ededdeddy

J- Jumping jack o laterns


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- killer clowns


----------



## Spooky1

L - Loads of candy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

M- many long nights


----------



## Spooky1

N - Necrotic flesh


----------



## Bloodhound

O - Operating room equipment


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pestilent fogs


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queasy overeaters


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- reckless teenagers


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spirits, evil and otherwise


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- tricks


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Underground monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vipers


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Weirdos( like ME)


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X ray eyes


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Young Frankenstein


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Z- zachary my fellow bloodshed brother


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Apples or carmel


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beasties


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

C- craftmanship


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - demons


----------



## Spooklights

e- eerie sounds


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frightful sounds


----------



## Draik41895

G-grim grinning ghosts


----------



## Bethene

H- howling horrific hobgoblins


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ignis fatuus (otherwise known as the will-o'-the-wisp)


----------



## mattjfishman

g- gigantic prancing spiders!


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - horrible howling


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Irradesent spooks


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- Jeromy...me


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lurking ghouls


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Mauling maniacs


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necrotic tissues


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

O- Owls


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pneumatic props


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Q- quick scares


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rotting corpses


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- screams


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - terrified screams


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- ugly costumes


----------



## slightlymad

V-Victims


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X-rays of bones


----------



## dubbax3

Y- Yack from too much candy.


----------



## ededdeddy

Z- Zombie Zoo Animals


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- alaskan vampires


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Broken souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cauldrons


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Death on a white horse


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

E- evil


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fictional characters


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- ghosts of the flying crank sort


----------



## dubbax3

Henchmen, the evil sort.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- ice, the dry source


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jackel-faced ghouls, the Egyptian sort


----------



## ededdeddy

K - kings, the evil kind


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - labyrinths, the spooky kind


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monster, the monstery kind


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necromancers, the spellbinding kind


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

O- owls the hooting spooky kind


----------



## Draik41895

P-pretty fricken awesome props,the awesome kind


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quartet of ToTs, the demanding "give me candy" kind


----------



## dubbax3

R-Rabbits- The kind that will rip your throat out just as quick as look at you, yeah that kind.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- scares the scary kind


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tall tales, the scary kind


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ululations, the high pitched, wavering, howling kind


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V- Violence the bloody showy kind


----------



## Spooklights

Walls; the inching-toward-you kind.


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xylophones, the reach out and grab you kind


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y = yellow eyes, the "glaring at you from the dark scary woods" kind


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zoo Animals, the out of their cage and rampaging kind


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- Apples the bobbing kind


----------



## Draik41895

B-bears,the evil kind


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Cows, the eaten by aliens kind


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- death the deadly kind


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- freaky kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghostly ghouls


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- Imagination


----------



## ededdeddy

J- Jesters


----------



## monstermakerswife

K- Killer Clowns


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Laughing kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - menacing monsters


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Naughty teenagers


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - owls hooting in the woods


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Purple People Eaters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quivering corpses


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- rot


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sepulchres


----------



## Spooklights

T-tattered shrouds


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

U- Undead girlies !


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampirella


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X-rays of creatures growing inside bodies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow pumpkins


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animated props


----------



## Monk

B - bleeding portraits


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Calderons


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - devils


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frights


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - howls at the moon


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ickie stuff, like Sickie


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jumbo candy bars (every TOT's dream)


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lurking beasts


----------



## ededdeddy

M- monsters


----------



## GothicCandle

nut candy


----------



## ededdeddy

O - October 31


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - poltergeists


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Quiet killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rats in the walls


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Silent death


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - terrified TOTs


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead, of all sorts


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Ugly witches


----------



## Spooklights

V-vampire bats


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wrathful Wraiths


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

X- xtreme halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yowling & howling


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zoological oddites


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - angry spirits


----------



## Draik41895

b-bats,the flying batty sort


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creepy corpses


----------



## Draik41895

D-demons


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - ethereal fogs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghostly mansions


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

H - Hunchbacks


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ice cream monsters


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- jack skeltington


----------



## rottincorps

z- zombies


----------



## dynoflyer

J - Z???? JZ's a rapper, wrong forum friend.


----------



## slightlymad

K-Killer clown


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L- Laughs


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - manic monsters


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Neighborhood fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ooohs and ahhhs when TOTs see your haunt


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Panicked screams


----------



## Spooklights

Q-quiet stalkers


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Raving lunatics


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sneaky scares


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Terrifying sights


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugly monsters


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Vipers


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wereanimals


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X ray victims


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yearning for those days when you were just a young carefree TOT hoping to score a full size candy bar


----------



## hlmn

z - the guy in my avatar


----------



## Spooklights

A- alien life forms


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bats on the wing


----------



## cedarpointcymbals

cymbals aka loud noices


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Daughter of Darkness


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sights and sounds


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fangs


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gore (No not Al)


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunted houses


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ice vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jack o' lanterns


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killer Klowns


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lit torches


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Maniacs


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necromancers


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old tombstones


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - purple


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queasy


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - runes on tombstones


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S-snakes


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tombstones


----------



## ededdeddy

U- underground caverns


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires (yeah, that didn't take much thinking)


----------



## rottincorps

W-witches


----------



## slightlymad

X-X rated buckys


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Y- yellowed bones scatered around the graveyard


----------



## Monk

Z - Zombie teeth snarling at children


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- armys of tots


----------



## Monk

B - Bobbing For Apples In Acid


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cauldrons


----------



## Monk

D - Dead things laying about


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eerie sounds


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

E - EEKS! as the TOTs run away from the scary graveyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night movie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hearses


----------



## Spooklights

I- ignis fatuus (or Spook Lights)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

J- jute netting


----------



## Bethene

K- killer zombies


----------



## Draik41895

L-living dead


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monsters


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

n- nagging neihbors


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

O - organ music


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Popcorn Balls


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - queasy stomachs from gross-out gore


----------



## Monk

R - Rotten rodent corpses


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - slithering snakes


----------



## smileyface4u23

T - Toppling tombstones


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

U-Undead Girls


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vexatious vampires


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wandering wraiths


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X rays of skellies


----------



## Monk

Z- Zombie puppies


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A - Apple bobbing


----------



## Monk

B - bloody bats


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creepy crawlies


----------



## Monk

D - Demons


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sights & sounds


----------



## Monk

F - full moon casting light across an old gravestone


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - graveyards


----------



## Monk

H - haunted houses


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I - icor covered tombs


----------



## Spooklights

J- jellied brains


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - killers of all kinds


----------



## Draik41895

L-lizards,the poisonous kind


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monsters


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N - nightmares


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - owls calling in the night


----------



## Wildcat

P - Props that give the tots a fright.


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queazy stomachs after eating to much candy. (I just had Q for the Horror Movie A-Z, enough with the Q's already)


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rattling bones


----------



## Wildcat

S - Skeletons


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

T - Terrified ToTs


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

V - vampires


----------



## Wildcat

W - Werwolves


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme haunts (I hate getting X)


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yelping dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zombies


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Antique weapons


----------



## Monk

B - Blood stained clothes


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creaky coffins


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Death


----------



## Monk

E - evil eyes


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Frog faced aliens


----------



## Monk

G - Giant jack o lanterns


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Hairy Creeps


----------



## Monk

I - icky critters


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jumping spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - killer klowns


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Leaping zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monster mud


----------



## Spooklights

N - nails from coffins


----------



## Draik41895

O-orangeness abounding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pneumatic props


----------



## Monk

Q - Quivering TOTs


----------



## Bethene

r- rotting corpses


----------



## Monk

S - spooky scarecrows


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*T - Terrifying TOTs*


----------



## Wildcat

U - Undertaker


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

V - vampires and vixens


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wolves howling at the moon


----------



## Monk

X - x-ray vision goggles worn by zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow moon


----------



## Monk

z - zombies wearing x-ray vision goggles


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - alien zombies wearing X ray vision goggles


----------



## Monk

B - Bag of bones


----------



## Draik41895

C-Cats,the black ones


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - demonic laughter


----------



## Monk

E - Evil eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night movie


----------



## Monk

G - Ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunted houses


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I - Icky encrusted tombs


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - junk food for TOTs


----------



## Monk

K - kids looking for hand outs


----------



## Draik41895

L-lions


----------



## Monk

M - Mummies


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necromancers


----------



## Monk

O - Omen


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - poltergeists


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Questioning looks from neighbors


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - ravenous ghouls


----------



## ededdeddy

S- Slimy specters


----------



## Monk

T - terrible tots


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - used coffins


----------



## Spooklights

V-vast underground catacombs


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - Xeriscapes


----------



## Monk

y - young vampires


----------



## Lady Nyxie

z - zombies (of course)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - awesome props


----------



## Lady Nyxie

B - Bucky and his wife Becky


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cauldrons bubbling


----------



## Sickie Ickie

doo doo flaming in a bag at the door


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Ewwww (See above post)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - free frights


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

G - Ghosties and goblins


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Horrible creatures


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - icky creatures


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jiggly things


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

K - killing fields


----------



## mandodude

L - Lobotomies


----------



## Lady Nyxie

M - mean menacing malicious monsters making men (into) mincemeat


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necrotic flesh


----------



## Lady Nyxie

O - Octo-squeeze


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Piles of bones


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Q - quagmire


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - running TOTs


----------



## Lady Nyxie

S - Scary skellies see some slithering snakes


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

T - trembling, terrified TOTs


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undertakers


----------



## Monk

V - vintage vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - winsome werewolves


----------



## Lady Nyxie

X - eXtreme Halloween


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yelping hell hounds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zombies on the prowl


----------



## Lady Nyxie

A - Agile alligators attacking anyone around


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

B - Bones moldering in their graves


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - caskets


----------



## Lady Nyxie

D- dead things


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie things


----------



## Lady Nyxie

F- fangs


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gargoyles on cemetary gate posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hell gates


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I - icor covered walls deep in the underground catacombs


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jumping ghoulies


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - killer klowns


----------



## Spooklights

L-lunatics laughing


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - maniacs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - nightmares


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

O- ominous sounds


----------



## Wildcat

P - painted faces


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quicksand


----------



## Lady Nyxie

R - raptors


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spooky sights


----------



## Spooky1

T - ToTs taking tasty treats


----------



## Lady Nyxie

U - undead zombies


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Voo-doo dolls


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wereanimals


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X-Files DVDs in the TOTers goodie bags


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yowling wraiths


----------



## scareme

Z-Zany zigzaging zombies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

A - Angry Christian extremists


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beasts lurking in shadows


----------



## scareme

C-Cute cowardly cats


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

D - Demons of the night


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## Mr_Chicken

F - Frankenstein's monster


----------



## Spooky1

G - Ground hugging fog


----------



## Mr_Chicken

H - happy haunts


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ignis fatuus


----------



## Bethene

J -jumping pneumatic props


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killer Klowns


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lunatics


----------



## Mr_Chicken

M - monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - neato props


----------



## Mr_Chicken

O - orange lights


----------



## Devils Chariot

p - putrifaction


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Q - Quasimodo costume


----------



## Devils Chariot

r = reaper


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spirits (the ghostly kind)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

T - trigger (for props)


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undead things


----------



## Devils Chariot

v = vampires


----------



## Mr_Chicken

W - wicked witches (is that double points? )


----------



## Devils Chariot

x - x marks the spot for treasure


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yowling black cats


----------



## Rohr Manor

Z - Zorro Mask


----------



## Mr_Chicken

A - angry haunters who can't get stuff to work


----------



## Rohr Manor

B - Body Bags


----------



## scareme

C-Creaking doors


----------



## Mr_Chicken

D - dark, dank dungeons


----------



## Mr_Chicken

D - dreadful, dark, dank dungeons of doom


----------



## Rohr Manor

E - Egor


----------



## Mr_Chicken

F - Frankenstein (that's "Frahnk-un-steen")


----------



## Rohr Manor

G - Gargoyles


----------



## Mr_Chicken

H - happy haunts (did I already do that one?)


----------



## Rohr Manor

I - Insane Clowns


----------



## Mr_Chicken

J - Jolly Jack O Lanterns


----------



## Rohr Manor

K - Kotton Kandy


----------



## Mr_Chicken

L - lazy teenagers without costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monsters


----------



## Spooky1

N - Naughty costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Old Ones


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Panicked children


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quivering brains on a platter


----------



## rottincorps

R- rotting, rancid, rats


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sneaky scares


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

T - Tormenting children


----------



## rottincorps

U-undertakers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

V - vicious vampires vanting to suck your blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wicked werewolves waiting to waste you


----------



## silent night

killer lighting


----------



## silent night

killers


----------



## rottincorps

UM.....UM .....Silent night must be new.......the next letter is X......Here Ill so you how..
X- Xmortis


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Y - Youth gone wild


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zealous zombies


----------



## Spooky1

A - Army of Darkness


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beasts of the night


----------



## Spooky1

C - Chupacabra


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - delightful demons


----------



## rottincorps

E- entrails


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fear


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - graveyards


----------



## rottincorps

H- Halloween Havoc


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - igniting tiki torches


----------



## rottincorps

J- jackals


----------



## Rohr Manor

K - Killer Zombies


----------



## rottincorps

L- limp lips lucifer


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monsters


----------



## KStone

Nosferatu


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - owls hooting in the distance


----------



## Lady Nyxie

P - pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - queasy stomach after eating too much candy


----------



## Lady Nyxie

R - RavenLunatic


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - skellies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

T - Trash Can Trauma


----------



## Spooky1

U - The Unseelie (Unholy or Unblessed) Court - (malicious and evilly-inclined fairies)


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampira


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wigs


----------



## Rohr Manor

X - Xecutioner


----------



## Northrad

Y - Yard Haunting !!!

Yeah Baby! :biggrinkin:


----------



## scareme

Z-Zombies breaking out of the Zoo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animated props


----------



## scareme

B-Bela Logosa Meets A Brooklyn Gorilla


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creatures creeping through the mist


----------



## scareme

D-Dead Dragons Dragging Dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sights and sounds (a dead dragon dragging a dog would probably fall into that category)


----------



## scareme

F-Fast flying fireflyes, flying on fire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts and ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunted houses


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I - Igor


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack O' Lantern


----------



## morbidmike

K-killers on the loose


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lanterns softly glowing in the swamp


----------



## The Creepster

M-Mustaches that are on shady characters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nightmarish sights


----------



## nixie

O- oodles of ominous owls


----------



## The Creepster

P-puppies of purgatory


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Q - quiet - the eerie quiet of a graveyard just before the haunting hour arrives


----------



## Spooklights

R- restless souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spirits wandering throughout the night


----------



## Lady Nyxie

T - tombs and tombstones


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unlit coffins


----------



## Lady Nyxie

V - Vicious vampire vixens


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wicked witches


----------



## debbie5

Zzzzzzzz....(sleep)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

We missed X and Y, but I'll go with it.

A - Arrrggghhhh! Pirates!


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Boo!


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Crashing creatures


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - demons


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Elongated faces screaming in horror


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frightening sounds


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Garden Gnomes ... Man those things are creepy


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunted houses


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ice chests of beverages


----------



## Lady Nyxie

J - Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Killer Bunnies


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - luminous graveyard lanterns


----------



## The Creepster

M-Milky eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necrotic flesh


----------



## Lady Nyxie

O - open graves


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paranormal events


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Q - quicksand quagmires


----------



## Rohr Manor

R - Raven ( Edgar Allen Poe)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

S - slimy slithering sneering staring snakes singing silly songs


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tombs


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underground catacombs


----------



## fick209

V - viles


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolf


----------



## fick209

X'd props - no time to finish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow pumpkins


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Z - zombies


----------



## fick209

A - arachnids


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Brooms


----------



## Lady Nyxie

C - Cats (black, of course)


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Dopplegangers


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fiends and friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts and goblins


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Haunts and hangouts


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - itchy masks


----------



## Lady Nyxie

J - Jack


----------



## fick209

K - Killer paper mache rats (Stelloween did an awesome job)


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Lanterns


----------



## Lady Nyxie

M - Michael Meyers


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necromancers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

O - ogres


----------



## ededdeddy

P - puss


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Q - quagmire


----------



## fick209

R - rotting flesh


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spectres


----------



## fick209

T - trick or treaters


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undead things


----------



## Lady Nyxie

V - vicious vampire vixens


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - weeping werewolves


----------



## Lady Nyxie

X - Xtreme haunted houses


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yells from happy ToTs


----------



## nixie

Z-zealots standing in the front yard, waving their scriptures at us, cursing the yard haunt, Halloween and we eeeeevil sinners who cherish this wicked holiday.
....oh, and zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Nix)

A - antsy ToTs waiting for sundown


----------



## Lady Nyxie

B - banshees


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creepy crawlies


----------



## fick209

D - devilish demons


----------



## Lady Nyxie

E - Evil Elvis


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fearsome masks


----------



## Lady Nyxie

G - green glowing gruesome ghosts going gooney


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunted houses on hills


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I - Igor


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

j- jack o lanterns


----------



## Lady Nyxie

K - Killer clowns


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lanterns held by gravediggers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

M - monsters and mummies


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - new props


----------



## Lady Nyxie

O - ogres


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paranormal events


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Q - quagmires of quicksand


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rats racing 'round the graveyard


----------



## Lady Nyxie

S - slimy slithering snakes


----------



## Wildcat

T - Terrified TOT Tantrums.


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underground crypts


----------



## Lady Nyxie

V - vicious vampires


----------



## fick209

W - wild whooping werewolves


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtreme haunts


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Y - yowling ghosts


----------



## haunted canuck

Z-Zeek the killer *******


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - artistic props


----------



## nixie

B- Bubbling cauldron


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creaking stairs


----------



## haunted canuck

D-dungeon


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## nixie

F- frightened children


----------



## ededdeddy

G- Goblins


----------



## fick209

H - Haunted House


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ignorant vandals


----------



## nixie

J- juice for the fogger


----------



## Lady Nyxie

K - (Dr.) Killinger


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - luminous jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - newbies who start working on props in October


----------



## Lady Nyxie

O - ogres


----------



## fick209

P - pneumatic props


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quirky costumes


----------



## fick209

R - rotting corpse


----------



## Spooky1

S - Stolloween pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tantalizing treats


----------



## nixie

U- unwanted cheap candy still left in the bucket in late November


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires


----------



## nixie

W- warden of a long deserted prison, roaming the halls for all eternity.


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X-rated costumes at Spencer's


----------



## The Creepster

A-amputation!!!!!!!!


----------



## nixie

B- BoooOo000oo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creepy crypts


----------



## fick209

Y & Z were on vacation huh??

D - Dungeons of Doom


----------



## morbidmike

E-errie music


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frights and fun


----------



## The Creepster

G- Gore


----------



## RoxyBlue

H -home haunts


----------



## The Creepster

I- Imagination


----------



## Zurgh

Jacobs ladder "bzzzt"


----------



## The Creepster

K - Killer grub


----------



## Zurgh

L- Lasers


----------



## The Creepster

M - melted candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - newbies building props at the last minute


----------



## The Creepster

O - Open graves


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paranormal events


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quick jumps


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rattling bones


----------



## The Creepster

S - Smoke


----------



## morbidmike

T-toothless sculls


----------



## The Creepster

U - Undertaker


----------



## Haunted Bayou

V = Vortex


----------



## The Archivist

X - X-ray scans for Demented Doctors


----------



## The Creepster

Y - yellow eyes


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zorro costumes


----------



## The Creepster

A - Air cannon


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bones


----------



## The Creepster

C - cylinders


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dead things


----------



## The Creepster

E - Evil spirits


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts and ghouls


----------



## The Creepster

H - Horror


----------



## Spooky1

I - Innocent victims


----------



## The Creepster

J - Joy of fear


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - killer phantoms


----------



## The Creepster

L - Low frequency effects


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monster in a box


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nosferatu


----------



## The Creepster

O - open soars


----------



## BackYardHaunter

P - pneumatics


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quiet whispers


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rattling bones


----------



## The Creepster

S - smiling faces


----------



## fick209

T - Terrible weather (don't we all get some form of it in oct:jol


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unsettling scenes


----------



## The Creepster

V - Violent screams


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves (I know, not very original)


----------



## scareme

X-X-men costumes


----------



## The Creepster

Y - youthful fears


----------



## scareme

Z-Zombie disco dancers


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - arched mausoleum doors


----------



## morbidmike

B-beheaded creatures


----------



## The Creepster

C - crematorium


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dead things walking


----------



## The Creepster

E - Evil presence


----------



## fick209

F - freaky noises


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghoulish figures


----------



## ededdeddy

h-halloween candy


----------



## The Creepster

I - Incantations


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jack-o-lanterns


----------



## The Creepster

K - Killer Bees


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lighted sconces


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monster in a box


----------



## The Creepster

N - New props


----------



## Spooky1

O - Open graves


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - poltergeists


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quiet moans


----------



## Spooky1

R - Restless spirits


----------



## The Creepster

S - Super happy fun times


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tombstones


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vampire teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wooooohooooooo (that's an owl hooting)


----------



## Zurgh

X- xylophones made of bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow eyes glowing in the night


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zip ties


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aromatic crypts


----------



## The Creepster

B - Bottomless pits


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creepy crawlies


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dumpsters of gore


----------



## fick209

E - eyes that stare at you from everywhere


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fiendish Fiends lurking in the fog


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grim Grinning Ghosts !


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - howling in haunted houses


----------



## The Creepster

I - Inverted skulls


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jolly jack-o-lanterns


----------



## fick209

K - knives, slasher movie syle


----------



## The Creepster

L - Lightning machines


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mossy Mausoleums


----------



## Zurgh

N- nuclear waste barrels


----------



## The Creepster

O - Open caskets


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - perky poltergeists


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quack doctors


----------



## fick209

R - Rotting zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spooky sights


----------



## Spooky1

T - Trick or Treaters


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U- Undertaker


----------



## fick209

V - vampires


----------



## The Creepster

W - white noise


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X - xenomorphic


----------



## fick209

Y - yodeling banshees


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z-Zoological Mutations


----------



## The Creepster

A - a sexy maid


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - broken tombstones


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C - Creepy Catacombs


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dancing maids


----------



## fick209

E - Evil people who have dancing maids


----------



## The Creepster

F - fancy Fick and her evil purple ways


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G- Ghastly ghouls galloping with gusto


----------



## The Creepster

H - hairy hamsters how horrible


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Indecent idols singing their way to infamy.


----------



## fick209

J - jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Howlinmadjack

knife weilding psychopaths


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Long intervals of horrible sanity


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Mortuaries of madness


----------



## The Creepster

N - night flyers


----------



## fick209

O - Owls hooting in the distant night


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - props and prop makers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q-Queasy patrons


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - rancid rats


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sneaky spirits


----------



## fick209

T - Toxic waste props


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underage ToTs (the babies carried by their parents and you KNOW who's getting their candy)


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vampyres in veils


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wicked werewolves


----------



## The Creepster

X - x-ray film...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellowed bones in a crypt


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zaps of electricity from a tesla coil


----------



## SPOOKY J

A - Another complaining neighbor.


----------



## The Creepster

B - Bloody stumps


----------



## fick209

C - Creepy cadavers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D - Depleted bank account


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F - Fog (lots of fog)


----------



## fick209

G - Ghosts & Goblins


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - the horrible halotosis of the manservant Hecubus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - Incandescent Light Bulbs


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack o lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - krazy klowns


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - a leprotic, loathsome lycnthrope


----------



## RoxyBlue

M -menacing monsters


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - owls with glowing eyes


----------



## Night Watchman

P - Props


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quiet streets full of darkness


----------



## fick209

R - Relentless Rotting Zombies


----------



## The Creepster

S - sadistic haunters


----------



## morbidmike

T-tantelizing treat's


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vomiting patrons


----------



## bourno

W - Wailing banshees


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X - X-rays adorning the evil laboratory


----------



## morbidmike

Y-yawning toddlers


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zuul, the gatekeeper


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## morbidmike

B-bleeding bat's


----------



## The Creepster

C - caustic chemicals served as refreshments


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Demented drooling dogs wanting to devour you!!


----------



## The Creepster

E - exhumed family members


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Frankenstein... it's pronounced Frahn-ken-steen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts and goblins


----------



## morbidmike

H-howling banshee


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Insane Asylums


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jagged steel to create living art


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Killer Klowns


----------



## The Creepster

L - Lunging corpse


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - night terrors


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Ogres


----------



## morbidmike

P-pimply teen's begging for candy


----------



## haunted canuck

Q quiet moments followed by mayhem


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rancid zombies


----------



## bourno

S - Stretchy cob webs


----------



## The Creepster

T - time for more blood


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead rising from the grave


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Voices from the grave


----------



## The Creepster

W - wicked wails of pain


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## morbidmike

Y-young demon's


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zoltan the space traveler lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animated props


----------



## The Creepster

B - Brutal Candy


----------



## fick209

C - Creepsters house given children nightmares


----------



## Goblin

D-Dead people roaming the night


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil spirits


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fick the morning after a Gin binge SCARY:googly:


----------



## fick209

G - Gory Gargoyles

and yes, I was a little scary looking this morning


----------



## The Creepster

H - Horrible burned ToT'ers


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Intered bodies digging their way to the surface


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## The Creepster

K - kind old creatures


----------



## Rohr Manor

L - Lighting


----------



## haunted canuck

M- mud man props


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Netherworlds


----------



## Rohr Manor

O - Orange


----------



## fick209

P - Pulsating hearts


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly working to get haunts done in time


----------



## morbidmike

R-rotted corpses


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sepulchres


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tenebrous Tarantulas


----------



## The Creepster

U - Unwanted fines for Brutality


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampire fangs and capes


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves


----------



## The Creepster

X - X marking the spot to stand for scare:googly::finger:


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young kids trick-or-treating


----------



## Zurgh

Z- zombies of course


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - arch rivals competing to build the best haunt


----------



## Evil Andrew

B- bludgeoned , bloody, blackened bodies basting in a broiler


----------



## The Creepster

C - Carcass of those who oppose me


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula Capes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Edible sweets


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frightening freaks


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Ghouls and Goblins


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - howling winds


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Insane...pretty much anything!


----------



## Spooklights

J-jumping spiders


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Kids running around in disguises.


----------



## morbidmike

L-large carved pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mausoleums


----------



## Goblin

N-New Haunt ideas


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - old haunters


----------



## The Creepster

P - pustules in the potato salad


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly finishing props in time


----------



## Zurgh

R- red blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spooks and spirits


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Terrifying Tainted Tombs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Undead voodoo zombie priestess


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Vampires


----------



## haunted canuck

W-White snow on my props


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yards filled with props.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Zombies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - angry werewolves


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - boo!


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - the Creature Creeped through the Cellar door


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes and fangs


----------



## The Creepster

E - Eulogy


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frights


----------



## The Creepster

G - Gobs of dead flesh


----------



## morbidmike

H-hell's fire


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits hovering near


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jumping coffin leapers


----------



## Goblin

K-Killer haunts


----------



## The Creepster

L - Leeches looking for supper


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monster in a box


----------



## The Creepster

N - Neon spooky signs


----------



## Zurgh

O- open graves


----------



## The Creepster

P - pointed teeth and pointed ears


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quietly creeping creatures, lurking in the shadows.


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## The Creepster

S - Sliced and severed appendages


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tombstones


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - the Unrepentant Undead


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vampires that do NOT sparkle...right!


----------



## Zurgh

W-witch doctor


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## The Creepster

Y - yellow hair dye...that is dye right?


----------



## Zurgh

Z- zucchini, an evil one


----------



## The Creepster

A - a flickering light in the distance


----------



## Goblin

B-Boooooooooooooo


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Crazed psychotic mad dog killers. (How many different ways can you say crazy?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - demonic laughter


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Evil Ectoplasm


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## fick209

H - Howling creatures


----------



## The Creepster

I - Incantations that summon the death adders


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## The Creepster

K - Kooky cookies with Orange frosting


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lethargic Lonely Lepers


----------



## The Creepster

M - Mighty sharp monkeys with machetes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Manic Monsters Running Amok.


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - night terrors


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Optical illusions


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - poltergeists


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quirky costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - red glowing eyes


----------



## Evil Queen

S - sinister sounds


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Trick or Treaters tearing from house to house.


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead things on the prowl


----------



## scareme

V-Very tired parents


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves on the prowl


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtreme haunts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yards filled with halloween props


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zipties to hold props in place


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Black lights causing ghost's to glow


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - crypts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Dungeons filled with death


----------



## Bone To Pick

E - electrified electrodes


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - free candy


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Gross green goo oozing from the ground.


----------



## Goblin

H-happy halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - itchy costumes


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kooky kostumes


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monsters


----------



## The Creepster

N - No christmas lights


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange and black crepe paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - party favors that look like spiders


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quick witted maid


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rattling bones


----------



## The Pod

S - Scary Skeletons


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea lights flickering softly in a dark mausoleum


----------



## The Pod

U - Undertaker digging up a grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves Howling
(Thought they were dogs, didn't you?)


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - a Xanthocomic Xanthippe


----------



## The Creepster

Y - yellow eyes watching you


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## The Creepster

A - Acid spitting Snail


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and Black Cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - crypts


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil creatures lurking in the darkness


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - glowing lights


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween Poems


----------



## The Creepster

I - Irritating noise


----------



## Goblin

J-Jumping out of bushes and going Boo


----------



## The Creepster

K - King Kong sized electric bill


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## The Creepster

M - mutilated corpse


----------



## Evil Queen

N - naughty nurses


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## Monk

P - Purple People Eaters


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - quiet attacks


----------



## Monk

R - religious undertones


----------



## Evil Queen

S - Severed heads


----------



## Monk

T - tombstones


----------



## Evil Queen

U - undertakers


----------



## Monk

V - violent vampires


----------



## Evil Queen

W - wind howling in the trees


----------



## nixie

X-ray illusion dvd, lots of fun...


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young TOTs


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zurghs zombie army


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## Evil Queen

B - Banshees screaming


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Evil Queen

D - Dead Cheerleaders


----------



## Goblin

E-Evil dead


----------



## scareme

F-Frightening little kids.


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and goblins


----------



## Evil Queen

H - hangmen


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits hovering near


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jack-o-lanterns glowing festively


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers stalking the night


----------



## The Creepster

L - limping victims


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters outside your windows


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Necrotic Nazis

http://www.deadsnow.com/


----------



## Goblin

O-range and black crepe paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pumpkins!


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quasimodo costumes


----------



## nixie

R- ransid zombie smell


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spider webs


----------



## Evil Queen

T - taunting the scaredy cats


----------



## Dark Star

U - Undead walking the streets


----------



## Evil Queen

V - Vampires sucking blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wicked werewolves


----------



## Evil Queen

X - X rated costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow glowing eyes peering out from behind a tombstone


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - zero screams from being too terrified


----------



## The Creepster

A - Apples for bobbing


----------



## Evil Queen

B - bratty kids


----------



## The Creepster

C - Chopping Blocks


----------



## Evil Queen

D - deadly nightshade


----------



## The Creepster

E - Evil Queenie's


----------



## Evil Queen

F - flashing lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hot Tamales


----------



## Evil Queen

I - icy winds


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## Hauntiholik

K - killers


----------



## Goblin

L-Low moaning ghosts


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - monsters


----------



## Goblin

N-Nocturnal creatures


----------



## Hauntiholik

O - owl


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantoms


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - Queen of Hearts


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed Rats


----------



## Night Watchman

S - severed body parts


----------



## Goblin

T-Terrible monsters behind every bush and tree


----------



## Hauntiholik

U - ultraviolet lights


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## fick209

W - Werewolves


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Young tot's running amok


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies after human flesh


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Apples in a tub, for bobbing.


----------



## Goblin

B-Brain-eating zombies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cats roaming the streets


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark demons


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil laughter


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - graveyard goblins


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - icky creatures


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jolly demons


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Spirits


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jack the Ripper


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Make-up


----------



## Goblin

N-New prop ideas


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - obsessed haunters


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantoms


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quietly creeping monsters and ghouls trying to scare tot's!!


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Scary costumes


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T - ToT's


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## morbidmike

V-victory claimed while looking at your haul for the night


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wicked witches


----------



## The Creepster

X - xylophone's played by skeletons


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yawning ToTs at the end of the evening


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - Zzzzz's dreaming of next Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A- arches over the cemetery gate


----------



## Evil Queen

B - bugs


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - crematoriums


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Ectoplasm


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Frankenstein Costumes


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hat's of all description


----------



## Goblin

I-Incredible haunt displays


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jack Skellington Props


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers lurking in the shadows


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Little tot's running from house to house


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Miasma


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters hiding behind every bush


----------



## morbidmike

N-nasty thing's stuck in apple's


----------



## Evil Queen

O - over worked fog machines


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - poltergeists moving your props around


----------



## The Creepster

Q - quick scares


----------



## Evil Queen

R - roasted corpses


----------



## The Creepster

S- Science experiment gone wrong


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Toxic slime


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead undulating in unison


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampire and Vampiress


----------



## morbidmike

W-wicked witche's


----------



## Goblin

X-XXL costumes


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Yummy blocks of cheese


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## The Creepster

A - Absurd Creepster running amok


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and black cats


----------



## The Creepster

C - Chopped up body parts


----------



## Goblin

D-Demons


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Frankenstein Monster's


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grim Grinning Ghosts


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - Igor


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## The Creepster

K - Killer goats


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monster in a box prop


----------



## Goblin

N-New Halloween movies


----------



## Evil Queen

O - oozing, festering sores


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paranormal events


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly building haunts as time runs out


----------



## The Creepster

R - restraints for the demons


----------



## Goblin

S-Strange creatures roaming the streets


----------



## The Creepster

T - tiny creepy crawlers


----------



## Evil Queen

U - unfinished props


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## Evil Queen

W - wandering werewolves


----------



## The Creepster

X - X 'ed out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yarns about ghosts told by your grandfather


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apple bobbing


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bobbing for Apples  (I did that without looking at Roxy's post, LOL)

or Biting vampires


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## fick209

D - decomposing bodies


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fossor


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Hell


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jolly jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Goblin

K-Killer haunts


----------



## Evil Queen

L - lightning


----------



## Dark Star

M- monster mud


----------



## The Pod

N - Nails in an old toe pincher coffin


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange and black crepe paper


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Props of all sorts


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quasimodo costume


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rasputin costumes


----------



## Goblin

S-Spooks


----------



## Evil Queen

T - trees of a spooky nature


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unusual sights and sounds


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - Werewolves


----------



## The Creepster

X - xenon lighting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow moon


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies ate my brain :zombie:


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## fick209

B - Bats


----------



## Goblin

C-Children in costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dark crypts


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie sound effects


----------



## The Creepster

F - fire pits


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and goblins


----------



## The Creepster

H - Happy Horrors


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## The Creepster

J - Julian fires made from PUPPIES...thats right PUPPIES


----------



## Evil Queen

K - killer kitties


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - masks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - newbies starting to build props in October


----------



## Spooky1

O - Orange Pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pumpkins made from...pumpkin


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rotting corpses


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sepulchres


----------



## Goblin

T-Terrifying creatures


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Ugly Step Sisters


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## kevokevo9

w-warts


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## The Creepster

Y - youngsters running a muck


----------



## Dark Star

Z- zombie movies


----------



## Goblin

A-All Souls Day


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Black Cats


----------



## Goblin

C-Children of the night


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Dark shadows


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil laughter


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## Soni

G -- Goblins


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## Soni

I -- Insane asylums


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - krazy karnage


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monsters


----------



## Goblin

N-New prop ideas


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - open graves


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantoms


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - the Queasy Quagmire


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## nixie

S- shivers.. either from fear or the cold, you decide.


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## nixie

U- Undead


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - witches warts


----------



## Goblin

A-All Soul's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - boo!


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldron


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Dead things


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Fangs


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hanging bodies


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Spirits


----------



## Hauntiholik

J - Jack Skellington


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killers Clowns


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lurking creatures hiding in shadows


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Mutilated corpses


----------



## Dark Star

N- Nightmares


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange and black crepe paper


----------



## The Creepster

P - Potato SOUP


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiet graveyards - too quiet


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## morbidmike

S-soul stealing demons


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## Hauntiholik

U - undead


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampire babes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - White linen ghost's


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme haunts


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young kids trick-or-treating


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zealous Zipperneck Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apples for bobbing


----------



## Goblin

B-Black cats


----------



## Hauntiholik

C - Candy for tempting


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - demons for scaring


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## nixie

F-Froggy's Fog Juice


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## Hauntiholik

H - Hay bales


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - intense scares


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## Spooky Chick

K-Knife


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - M&Ms


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## Spooky Chick

O- Oddities-


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pumpkin carving


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly finishing props


----------



## Evil Andrew

R -Restless Remains


----------



## Goblin

S-Scary costumes


----------



## Spooky Chick

Terrified children


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead rising from the grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - xyster


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young kids trick-or-treating


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zipper Neck

ziprneck.wav


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## Spooky Chick

Big bad wolfs


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Decaying Dead


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frights


----------



## Spooky1

G - Ghosts and ghoulies


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

I - invisible fiends


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Goblin

K-Killer haunts


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lurching Lepers


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mysterious monsters


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## scareme

O-ohhs from the little kids (and some parents)


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paranormal events


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly finishing haunts as time runs out


----------



## scareme

R-Roses on the graves


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spider webs


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Toads under Toadstools


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead roaming the streets


----------



## nixie

V- Venomous creatures frothing at the mouth


----------



## Goblin

W-Witches


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - eXsanguination

I know - its a stretch ...


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young kids trick-or-treating


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zombie Zebras


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animated props


----------



## Goblin

B-Black cats and bats


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Creepy, Creaking Crypt door


----------



## shar

D- Dark dungeons


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Evil Queen

F - furry creatures


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - goofy ghouls


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## PirateLady

I Ideas for props


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Evil Queen

K - knocking on doors


----------



## Spooky1

L - Low hanging fog


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - menacing monsters


----------



## Spooky1

n - Nightmares


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange crepe paper


----------



## PirateLady

Pirate Pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiet moments before the scare


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## PirateLady

scared tots


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tenebrous Tombs


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unnerving sights


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## PirateLady

W- Wicked witches


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - yellow decaying teeth


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies after human flesh


----------



## PirateLady

A-animated props


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - boos


----------



## Spooky1

C- corpses


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## badger

E - Eerie yard decorations


----------



## PirateLady

F-fangs


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - the Hangman


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - bad JuJu


----------



## PirateLady

K-kinky costumes


----------



## badger

L - Lurkers


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## PirateLady

N-ninjas


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - owls calling softly in the night


----------



## PirateLady

P-pumpkins glowing happily in the dark.


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly assembling props


----------



## Luigi Bored

R.i.p.


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spooky sights


----------



## Goblin

T-Trick-or-Treaters


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - the Undead


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vanpires (not the sparkly kind)


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves (not the mangy ones)


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## nixie

Y- Yes, I'm making Halloween decorations already, Mr. Home Depot cashier...


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## PirateLady

A-absent minded ghouls


----------



## badger

B - Brain-eating zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - creatures of the night


----------



## Spooky1

D- Dead rising from their graves


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## badger

F - Freaks


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts and ghouls


----------



## PirateLady

h-haunted houses


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

J- Jumping kids that were just scared out of their minds


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mangy Mutants


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Ossuary


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantoms


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Q- Quick running kids


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - shameless Succubi


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - terrified ToTs


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead rising from their coffins


----------



## fick209

V - Vampires


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - eXcretions


----------



## TwistedDementia

Y - youngsters


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies on the prowl


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Apparitions


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and Black cats


----------



## Luigi Bored

C - Candy Corn


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## Luigi Bored

E - Ectoplasm


----------



## Spooky1

F - Frights


----------



## Luigi Bored

G- Goblins


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunted houses


----------



## Luigi Bored

I-Illuminated Jack-o-Lanterns


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## Spooky1

K - Karloff movies


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## Luigi Bored

M - Monster Mash


----------



## creep factor

N - Newts


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - purple people eaters


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly assembling props


----------



## Luigi Bored

R- Roasted Pumpkin Seeds


----------



## creep factor

skeletal remains


----------



## Goblin

T-Tombstones


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Undead


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires


----------



## ededdeddy

w - werewolves


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - "Yellow matter custard, dripping from a dead dog's eye"


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## Luigi Bored

B - Broomsticks


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - candles


----------



## Luigi Bored

D - Disguise


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Spooklights

F- fungus


----------



## Luigi Bored

G-ghouls


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## Luigi Bored

I - Imagery


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jack o lanterns


----------



## Goblin

K-Killer haunts


----------



## Luigi Bored

L - Living Dead Zombies


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## PirateLady

N-neon lights


----------



## Luigi Bored

O - Ogre


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## PirateLady

Q- Queens of the night


----------



## Spooklights

R-revenants


----------



## PirateLady

S-scary props


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Undead Underlings


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## Luigi Bored

W - Werewolf


----------



## Regions Beyond

X - X-ray mutated zombie freaks


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young TOTs


----------



## Luigi Bored

Z - Zombies


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Acres of Amputated Arms


----------



## Goblin

B-Black cats and bats


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Creepster


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## PirateLady

E-eerie lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - free candy


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - ghastly ghouls


----------



## Luigi Bored

H - Horrific Haunts


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Spirits


----------



## Luigi Bored

J - Jiggly eyeballs


----------



## Goblin

K-Killer Haunts


----------



## Luigi Bored

L - Lycanthropic werewolves


----------



## Evil Andrew

M Musty Mummies


----------



## Luigi Bored

N - Night when the demons come out to play (muwaha...)


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange and black crepe paper


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pilloried Pirate Prisoners


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly finishing haunts


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - rotten reeking revenant


----------



## Goblin

S-Samhain


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Trick or Treat


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Virgin pumpkins (pre-carving)


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## PirateLady

X- Xray vision mutants


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young kids trick-or-treating


----------



## haunts4u

z...zombies!!!!


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Boo!


----------



## Goblin

C-Children in costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Death !


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - the Frightened and the Faint-hearted


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Harpies !


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jack o Lanterns


----------



## Goblin

K-Killer haunts


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lost Souls


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Necromicon


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange and black crepe paper


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Plague


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly assembling props


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Requiem Mass


----------



## Goblin

S-Satan


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - talisman


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires


----------



## Spooky1

W- Were Rabbits


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - yucky things


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Anubis


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats, black cats, and black pointed hats


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Creepy, Crusty Cadavers


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - well, Evil Andrew, of course


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - well, Goblin, of course !


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - incubus


----------



## fick209

J - Jack-o-lantern


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - the Keep


----------



## fick209

L - lights for the props


----------



## scareme

M-mangy mangled mummys


----------



## Goblin

N-New prop ideas


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Ossuary


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quagmire


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rats nibbling on your jack-o-lantern


----------



## scareme

S-stinky, soggy, scattered scarecrows


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## scareme

U-The ugly undead


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## scareme

W-wet, wandering warlocks west of the Waycos


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - yellow decaying teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zombies


----------



## Spooky1

A - Apple bobbing


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - banshee


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - crypts


----------



## Spooky1

D - Demons


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie Music


----------



## Spooky1

F - Freaky Frankenstein formulating fascinating formulas


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## Spooky1

H - Haunted houses


----------



## scareme

I-Inky blobs of darkness


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - killers


----------



## scareme

L-loose limbs lying about


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monster in a box


----------



## debbie5

N- nothing left in the candy bowl, when you leave it unattended to run inside for a minute....


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## autumnghost

P - paper mache


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet, too quiet


----------



## Goblin

R-Red eyed rats and bats


----------



## autumnghost

T - tombstones


----------



## Spooky1

S got missed so I'll do two

S - Sacrifice to the dark gods

U - Undead


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wicked Witches


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - rat eXcrement in a moldering coffin


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young TOTs


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoo creatures with rabies


----------



## Spooky1

A - Apocalypse


----------



## scareme

B-bloody bones of blondes


----------



## Spooky1

C - Corpses (fresh or decaying)


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - the Decay of Death


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Freaks !


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghouls


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy little TOTs getting frightened to death


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## scareme

J-Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## scareme

L-lines of lightening


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## scareme

N-naughty night creatures


----------



## Spooky1

O - Orange pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pumpkins of any color


----------



## scareme

Q-quite in the dead of night, then a low moan starts...


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rotting corpses


----------



## scareme

S-Slimy, stinking skeletons


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## The Halloween Lady

U - undertaker


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vixenish vampires


----------



## Haunted Bayou

W- wind


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## PirateLady

Y-yellow eyed pumpkins


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^^
-zombie make-up


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## PirateLady

B-bats


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - corpsed cadavers


----------



## Rahnefan

D - Drackler, the ******* vampire


----------



## The Halloween Lady

E - eyeballs


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## PirateLady

F-Frankenstein


----------



## autumnghost

G - Goblins


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I - Igor


----------



## Haunted Bayou

J- Jason Voorhies


----------



## Goblin

K-Killer haunts


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - Lord of Darkness


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## turtle2778

Necromancers


----------



## The Halloween Lady

O - occult


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - psychotic ToTs hyped up on sugar


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## The Halloween Lady

R - Rising from the dead


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sam


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tombstones


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## ededdeddy

v - vultures


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves howling at the moon


----------



## ededdeddy

x - xylophones made of skeleton bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow glowing eyes peering out from a crypt


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - zebras possessed by satan


----------



## Spooky1

A - Apple bobbing


----------



## Goblin

B-Black cats and bats


----------



## The Halloween Lady

C - *c*razy kids hopped up on *c*andy.


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dead thingies


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil dead thingies


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Foul Fanged Fiends Feasting on Festering Fruits


----------



## Spooklights

Graveyards full of Galloping Ghosts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Horrified Haunters Howling at the HOA


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits hovering near


----------



## stagehand1975

Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## Goblin

K-Killer haunts


----------



## Marrow

Leaves falling and crunching underfoot (I live in New Zealand, so that TOTALLY doesn't happen at Halloween round here. My sister says I steal nostalgia.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monsters waiting to steal your candy


----------



## Adam I

N - Ninja's waiting for nightfall to nail you with nougaty nunchucks.


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange and black crepe paper


----------



## The Halloween Lady

P - pirates


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiet moments before a scare


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## The Halloween Lady

S - scary stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - ToTs


----------



## Rahnefan

U - undulation


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampyres


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xtra candy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Z - Zingers


----------



## Spooky1

A - Apple bobbing


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-broom


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: D-Demons (but only if they stutter..that way you know they are real demons and not those cheap imitation demons made out of imposter crab meat)


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - evil dead thingies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: F-Fangula...a freakishly large spider with fangs that suck blood and he is all furry and fuzzy and not in a good way


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-goblin


----------



## Spooky1

H - Haunted houses


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Jack in the Box...but a really evil, sinister looking dude.


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - killer klowns


----------



## ladysherry

l= leeches


----------



## Spooky1

M - Moaning ghosts


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nightmarish props


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-Orange Pumpkins!


----------



## MizDaMeanor

phantoms


----------



## Lord Homicide

Q - quagmires


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rotting revenants roaming random roadways


----------



## The Halloween Lady

S - Sarcophagus


----------



## Lord Homicide

T - Twick or Tweat... huh uhuhuhuh huh


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: U- Undead baby, Undead.......:zombie:


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vampires !


----------



## Spooky1

W - wraiths


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y- Yard Haunts! (the best, the best...)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - arachnids


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bodies


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## The Halloween Lady

D - dark fabric


----------



## Spooky1

E - Entrails


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frights in the night


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: G-Ghosties and Ghoulies and Longleggidy Beasties.....


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## The Halloween Lady

J - jugular vein, oozing.


----------



## Spooky1

K - Knife in the hand of a crazed killer


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M-Mason jars...for making into creative and creepy Witch Jars.....


----------



## Spooky1

N - Necronomicon


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## Lord Homicide

P - Pumpkins, Orange


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick!! there"s only a few hours left trick or treating!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rattling bones


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: S-Skeletons....lots and lots of skellies...and at this point I don't have nearly enough...SKELLIESSSSSSSS!!!!
(P.S. Thanks for saying pumpkins Goblin and LORDHOMICIDE...any time 'my kind' get included it makes my insides go all mushy...)


----------



## Spooky1

T - Terrified ToTs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: U-Ukranian Zombies.....


----------



## The Halloween Lady

V - Very scary videos


----------



## Goblin

W-Witches on broomsticks


----------



## graveyardmaster

x- x-tra candy at halloween


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Y - yard full of scared chilren!


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## The Halloween Lady

A - apparitions


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Boooooooos


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crypt Crawler


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-demons


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## The Halloween Lady

F - fangs


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-ghosts


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Irate parents when you spray the TOT's with the water hose....kidding...I would NEVER do that.....again...promise....


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack Skellington tombstone peeper


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lite pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - monsters


----------



## Spooky1

N - noisy ToTs


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-owl


----------



## The Halloween Lady

P - poltergeist


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly assembling props


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rats


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Slime


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T-Terror


----------



## graveyardmaster

"why do i always get the awkward one"s huh!!!

u-under the stairs in the haunted house are ghosts!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

V- vanishing spirits


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wraiths


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-YIKES!!! its casper the ghost!!1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zany costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple cider


----------



## Spooky1

B - Buckies and Bluckies


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: D-Demon and Devils...the gruesome twosome...


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frost on the pumpkins


----------



## The Halloween Lady

G - gruesome stuff.


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I - Iconic monsters


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack Skellington


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## The Halloween Lady

M- mausoleums


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: N-Night the mistress of Halloween.....


----------



## Spooky1

O - old tombstones


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantoms


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Q - Quick release valves


----------



## highbury

R - Ravenous Children


----------



## PirateLady

S-scary monsters


----------



## Spooky1

T - Terror in the eyes of ToTs


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unusual sights and sounds


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Visual FX


----------



## Spooky1

W - wailing spirits


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y - Yellow gourds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zagnut candy bars (at least when I was a kid)


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple cider


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

B - Blackened pumpkin lids


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crypt crawler


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

E - Electricity, and lots of it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

F -fear


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ghosties and Ghoulies and long leggedy Creatures......


----------



## Spooky1

H - Haunted houses


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Incubus


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Killer Klowns


----------



## Spooky1

L - Low hanging fog


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mask


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-orange


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - phantasm


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly finishing props


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Reaper


----------



## Spooky1

S - Skeletons


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tombstones


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Undead


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - werewolves !


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-rayed candy


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young TOTs


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zillion totters go trick or treating!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

A - Arachnids


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

B - Beasties


----------



## Spooky1

C - Candy


----------



## Goblin

D-Dead people crawling out of their graves


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Ectoplasm


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Ghosts


----------



## Spooky1

H - Horror movies


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits hovering near


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - junk that can be recycled into props


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lost Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mausoleums


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## Lord Homicide

Orange


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pall Bearers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quirky costumes


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet .... too quiet, and then :zombie::voorhees:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

R - Rusted metal


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spider webs


----------



## Lord Homicide

Terror


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead


----------



## Lord Homicide

Vixen costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wicked werewolves


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

X - X'd out eyes on zombie props


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yard Haunters...best people in the WORLD!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-autumn


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and black cats


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dads taking their kids out to ToT


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil minions


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frighten


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

G - Ghastly sights


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunting horrors


----------



## PirateLady

I-icky sticky fingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jack-o-lantern


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lantern


----------



## PirateLady

m-minions


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-night


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - owls hooting softly


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pumpkins, and P5 !


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick hide p5 is out trick o treating lol!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

R - Rickety fences


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-spider webs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thrills and Chills...oh my!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-undertaker


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Vampire


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-warlock


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Xtra skellies cause you always need more...... For sure!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yellow fangs


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero energy (after a full night of haunting!)


----------



## Spooky1

A - Armatures for life sized props


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-boooooo!!!


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dark, Dank Dungeon


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evil


----------



## Evil Andrew

(E - Evil _Andrew_ - duh !)

F - Frankenstein (that's Fronk n steen)


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-goblin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Haunts and Haints and things that go bump in the night.......


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i can put a spell on you,now your mine! mine! mine!


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jekyll becoming Mr. Hyde


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lets go trick or treating!!


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monster mud props


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Necromicon


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange and black crepe paper


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-party


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-r.i.p.


----------



## highbury

S - Screams of terror


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tricks & Treats


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ugly


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampire bats


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wiches hour


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: X-xray photos of gory guts and skeleton bones


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young TOTs


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple cider


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and black cats


----------



## scareme

C-Curtins, torn,dusty, dry streaks of blood.


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eerie


----------



## Spooky1

F - Foggy graveyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosties and ghoulies


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Haunters


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jumping with joy,halloween is getting closer!yaa!


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kids in costume


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mummy


----------



## highbury

N - Nightmares


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-ohhh i wonder who is dressing up as a zombie this year HHhhmmmmm pumpkin5 maybe??


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - poltergeists


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-qizzy


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Reaper


----------



## Spooky1

S - Skeletons


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-trick r treat


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampire


----------



## Spooky1

W - wind blowing all my props over


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtreme haunts


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Z - Zots


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-broom


----------



## highbury

C - Cadavers


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dr Hook


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eerie sounds


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-ghost costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Halloween (duh)


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jack o lantern


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lantern


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Monsters


----------



## graveyardmaster

N-nightmare


----------



## Wethier

O - orange


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly assembling props


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-reeper


----------



## Spooky1

S - Skulls


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T - Twilight, and NO not the movie, the time of day...lol!


----------



## highbury

U - Undead


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampira


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xtra candy


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Youngsters in costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - animatronics


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and black cats


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cauldron


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dead bodies


----------



## highbury

E - Eerie lights


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fall


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gargoyles


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Haunter


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jack o lantern


----------



## Spooky1

K - Karloff movies


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-looming


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightmare


----------



## Spooky1

O - Orange


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - preternatural sights


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-qizzy


----------



## Spooky1

R - rotting corpses


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-spirits


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Transylvania


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ugly


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wicked witch


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-youngsters


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - zombiiiieeeeeesssssss


----------



## Spooky1

A - apparitions


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and black cats


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-costumes


----------



## Draik41895

D-Daemons!


----------



## highbury

E - Evil Eyes


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Full moon


----------



## Spooky1

G - graveyards


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Inbred Hill-Billies


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jack o lantern


----------



## Spooky1

K - killer props


----------



## highbury

L - Lycanthropy


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## Draik41895

Necromancy


----------



## Spooky1

O - Occult books


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-r.i.p.


----------



## Spooky1

S - Scythe carried by the reaper


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Talking heads


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampire


----------



## Hauntiholik

w - wrought iron fence


----------



## MrGrimm

X - Xenomorphs


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young TOTs


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Andrew !


----------



## Spooky1

B - Boo!


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - cadaver


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evil


----------



## Spooky1

F - Frankenstein's laboratory


----------



## Evil Andrew

graveyardmaster said:


> e-evil


 Evil _Andrew_

G - GYM

(see how one hand washes the other ?)


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Hellfire


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jack o lantern


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Killers


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-looming


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Moon


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightmare


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Owls


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - phantoms


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Q - quickened heartbeats


----------



## Spooky1

R - revenants


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spider web


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-trick r treat


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead roaming the night


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampire


----------



## Spooky1

W - White fog rolling through a graveyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtra candy for the best costumes


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young trick-or-treaters


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie


----------



## highbury

A - Aromas


----------



## Spooky1

B - blood


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Candles


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evil


----------



## highbury

F - Froggy's Fog


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghostly sights


----------



## Spooky1

H - Howling wolves


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Incubus


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-knock! knock!...trick r treat!


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lycanthrope


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Maze


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nosferatu


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange and black crepe paper


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pumpkins


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Quivers


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rotting bodies


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spider webs


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Tarantulas


----------



## Spooky1

U - Utterly terrified TOTs


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - gives me the Willies !


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-cited kiddies


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young kids trick-or-treating


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie


----------



## Spooky1

A - Apparitions


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - boo!


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Corn Stalks


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula Capes


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evil


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## Spooky1

G - Ghouls


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween night


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits hovering near


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jumping Spiders


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Lepers


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightmare


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiet scares


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Skellies


----------



## Haunt Maker

T - Tarantulas


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampire


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - witch warts


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yikes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

A-apples


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Boys crying


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - coffins and crypts


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Demons


----------



## Spooky1

E - evil creatures


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein masks


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-ghosts


----------



## Spooky1

H - hideous monsters


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Inter


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo costume


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mummy


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Necrotic


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly assembling props


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-r i p


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spooks and spectres


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-trick r treat


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampire


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## scareme

X-Xbox


----------



## graveyardmaster

Y-yikes!


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple


----------



## highbury

B - Bats in the Belfry


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cauldron


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - demon


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## graveyardmaster

F-fright


----------



## Spooky1

G - graves


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - haunted


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-its time for trick r treating!


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo costume


----------



## SterchCinemas

L- Lemonheads


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-monsters


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Nightcrawlers


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-october


----------



## Spooky1

P - Phantoms


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quasimodo costume


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-R.I.P.


----------



## SterchCinemas

S- Spiders


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-trick r treat


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unusual sights


----------



## SterchCinemas

V- Very dark


----------



## highbury

W - Werewolf's Howl


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yikes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apples


----------



## Spooky1

B - Boogie man


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - cauldron creep


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evil


----------



## Spooky1

F - fog creeping through a graveyard


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and goblins


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-haunt


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Inbreds


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack Skellington


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo costume


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Monster Mud


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-night


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Owls


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pumpkins


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Queens


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-reeper


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sarcophagous


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-trick r treat


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampire


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - wild Wiccan women


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yard full of pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - boo!


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cauldron


----------



## highbury

D - Decay


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Fangs


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-ghosts


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - howling werewolves


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Inbred Hillbillys


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo costume


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Livid Parents


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mummy


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - night stalkers


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-october


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantoms


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Quiet whispers


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rowdy ToTs


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-skeleton


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ugly


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Vortex


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-witch


----------



## MrGrimm

X - Xenomorphs


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yikes!


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - zombiiiiiieeeeeess


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apples


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Body parts


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - coffins


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-devil


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Egg sacks


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fright


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Gargling


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Invasive surgery


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jack o lantern


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Killing Sprees


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lantern


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Monsters


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nasty


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Old


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Posthumous Revenants


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quasimodo costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-R.I.P.


----------



## highbury

S - Screams of Terror


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-trick r treat


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampire


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xtra candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow eyes glaring out of the darkness


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bats


----------



## Irish Witch

C-Costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-devil


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fangs


----------



## Irish Witch

G-Gravedigger


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween night


----------



## Irish Witch

I-Invisible demons


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jack o lantern


----------



## Irish Witch

K- Killer


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lantern


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Monster


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightmare


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## Irish Witch

P-pirate


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quirky


----------



## Irish Witch

R- Retro Costume


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-scarecrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tombstones


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ugly


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Vampire Squirrels


----------



## highbury

W - Walking Dead


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yard full of zombies


----------



## Irish Witch

Z-zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apples


----------



## Irish Witch

B-blood


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## graveyardmaster

D-devil


----------



## Irish Witch

E-evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## badgerbadger

G - Gargoyles


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - cries for H E L P !


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## Irish Witch

J-Jack O Lantern


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lantern


----------



## Irish Witch

M-monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necrotic flesh


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange crepe paper


----------



## Irish Witch

P-Poisoned Apple


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quirky


----------



## Goblin

R-Red eyed rats


----------



## Irish Witch

S-skeleton


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ugly


----------



## Irish Witch

V-vampire


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-witch


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Yikes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## Irish Witch

A-apples


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and Black cats


----------



## Irish Witch

C-Captain Jack Sparrow costume


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - DumDums for teenagers who show up at your door without a costume, don't say "Trick or Treat", and claim they're dressed as a rapper


----------



## Irish Witch

E-evil eyes in bushes


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Goblin !


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - icky guts and gore


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## Irish Witch

K- killer clowns


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lantern


----------



## Irish Witch

M- monkey nuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-night


----------



## Irish Witch

O-October


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## graveyardmaster

Q-qizzy


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Reaper


----------



## graveyardmaster

S-scream


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Trashcan Trauma


----------



## Irish Witch

U - unusual sights and sounds


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wailing wraiths


----------



## Irish Witch

X-XL costumes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yard full of pumpkins


----------



## Irish Witch

Z-Zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and black cats


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cauldron


----------



## Irish Witch

D - Dark shadows


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evil


----------



## Irish Witch

F- Frightened TOT's


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-goblins


----------



## Irish Witch

H- halloween eve


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i love can"t believe tomorrow is halloween!


----------



## Irish Witch

J- jack o lantern


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo costume


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lurching monsters


----------



## Irish Witch

M-monsters


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightmare


----------



## Irish Witch

O-October 31st


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - p5


----------



## highbury

Q - Questionable Weather


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## Irish Witch

S- scared TOT's


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-trick r treat


----------



## Irish Witch

U- Undead


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampire


----------



## Irish Witch

W- werewolf


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-yard haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zipper facial appliance


----------



## Irish Witch

A-apples


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - boo!


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Irish Witch

D-devil


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eek!


----------



## Irish Witch

F - Fangs


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghouls


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## Irish Witch

I-imps


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## Irish Witch

K- killer clown


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mask


----------



## Irish Witch

N-nightmares


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ooohs and aaahhhhs


----------



## Spooky1

P - Piles of bones


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickly assembling haunts


----------



## Irish Witch

R-red eyes in a bush


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spirits and spooks


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - ToTs


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Irish Witch

V-vampires


----------



## Goblin

W-Witches on broomsticks


----------



## the bloody chef

Y - "YIKES!!!!!" :jol::xbones::jol:


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animated props


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-BOOOO!


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cauldron Creep


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Eternal Sleep


----------



## the bloody chef

F- Flaming Swamp Zombies :zombie::devil::zombie:


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## the bloody chef

H- Hairy Spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - invitations to Halloween parties


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jagged teeth


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - killer


----------



## the bloody chef

L- Lurkers :eeketon:


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mausoleums


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - nightshade


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## the bloody chef

P= Post-Apocolyptic Zombies:zombie::xbones::zombie:


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Reaper


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spider web


----------



## the bloody chef

T- Tootsie Rolls


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Undead


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampire bats


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - the Willies


----------



## the bloody chef

Y - Young Vampires :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zombies


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## the bloody chef

B- Bubbling Cauldrons :jol:


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dungeon


----------



## the bloody chef

E- Evil :lipsrsealedvil:


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## the bloody chef

G- Gobgoyles (goblin/gargoyle hybrids)


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunts


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## the bloody chef

J- Jujubees


----------



## scareme

K-Kentucky Fried Chicken, to feed the work crew


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## the bloody chef

M- Menacing Actors :voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necrotic groundbreakers


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## HauntArmada

P- Pandering Poltergeist


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## the bloody chef

R- Ravens, ravens & more ravens _(the birds, not the football team!)_


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spectral visions


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## the bloody chef

U- Undertakers


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - witches


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Y - yummy Halloween candy


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## the bloody chef

A- animatronic skulls


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - big black bats


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## the bloody chef

D- Disturbed graves


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## scareme

F-frogs with lots of warts


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and goblins


----------



## the bloody chef

H- Heath Bars


----------



## Goblin

I-Icecaps


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jaw Bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knocking knees


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## the bloody chef

M- Mausoleums


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nightmarish costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Owl


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiet before the scare


----------



## the bloody chef

R- rotting corpses :zombie::xbones::zombie:


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spiderwebs


----------



## the bloody chef

T- Trembling kiddies


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - underground crypts


----------



## scareme

V-Vampire


----------



## the bloody chef

W- Wild Zombies


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - year-long preparation


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zagnut candy bars


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - bones


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Death knell


----------



## the bloody chef

E- Evil Elmo Armies


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Goblin !


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunted houses


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - incubus


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Killer


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - manitou


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - necrotic flesh


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - ossuary


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## Ramonadona

Q-Quickness


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - reapers


----------



## Monk

S - serpents


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - ToTs


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Ramonadona

V- vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - witches


----------



## Goblin

X-X large costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - yikes !


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - animated props


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and Black Cats


----------



## highbury

C - Cauldron Creep


----------



## Ramonadona

D - Demons


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Ramonadona

F - Frankie baby (of course)


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and goblins


----------



## highbury

H - Highbury!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - incubus


----------



## Rahnefan

J - Need I say it? Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## Ramonadona

K - knife


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lurching zombies


----------



## Bone Dancer

M - mummy


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - obelisks


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - quivering with fear


----------



## Goblin

R-Red eyed rats


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sarcophagous


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## highbury

U - Undead


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - witches


----------



## Adam I

Y - Yeti


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zombies - duh !


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## highbury

B - Blood


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Devils


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## highbury

F - Fog Machines


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghosts


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Halloween


----------



## highbury

I - Ice


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## highbury

K - Knives


----------



## Georgeb68

Locks


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mourners


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## highbury

O - Old props


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - props, new


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Reaper


----------



## Spooky1

S - Succubus (yes, I'm watching Lost Girl right now)


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## highbury

U - Undead


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampires


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## awokennightmare

X- X-Ray Skeletons


----------



## scareme

Y-yelling tots


----------



## awokennightmare

Z-Zombies


----------



## scareme

A-alabaster skin


----------



## awokennightmare

B-Boogymen


----------



## highbury

C - Corpses


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - excited ToTs


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## highbury

G - Ghouls, Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## scareme

H-haunted hallways leading to hell


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lanterns


----------



## Spooky1

M - mad scientists


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nerds candy


----------



## highbury

O - Organ Music


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - quagmire


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed bats and rats


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Sarcophagus


----------



## Goblin

T-The Halloween that almost wasn't


----------



## MrGrimm

U - Undead


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Walkers


----------



## Goblin

XL costumes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yummy Candy


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Axworthy


----------



## scareme

B-Boo


----------



## highbury

C- Corpses


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Devils


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## highbury

F - Fog


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and goblins


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - hob goblin


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Spirits


----------



## scareme

J-jaunty dressing children


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lanterns glowing softly


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## highbury

N - Necros


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Ossuary


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quagmire


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

R - Reaper


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sepulchers


----------



## graveyardmaster

t- trick r treat


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugly costumes


----------



## Spooky1

V - vanishing candy


----------



## Goblin

W-Witches on Broomsticks


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yowl


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lambchop

B - Bats


----------



## scareme

C-crickets chirping in the night


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lambchop

E - Excited haunters


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lambchop

G - Gargoyles


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hex


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - invitations to costume parties


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jack


----------



## Lambchop

K - Killer clowns


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - Lurking monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mini monsters in masks


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Necromicon


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## scareme

P-Pussy cats


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - revenant


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spider web


----------



## highbury

T - Tombs


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Undead


----------



## Lambchop

V - Vixen vampires


----------



## Goblin

W-Witches


----------



## scareme

X-X-men toters


----------



## graveyardmaster

Y-Yikes!!!!


----------



## Lambchop

Z - Zombie drippings


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bats in the belfry


----------



## highbury

C - Crusty Corpses


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - devilish demons


----------



## stagehand1975

e - evil grins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frightening faces


----------



## kprimm

G-Ghouls


----------



## stagehand1975

Hell raising demons


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I-Idiotic fools too old to be TOTing...


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns grinning malevolently from porches


----------



## stagehand1975

Killer clowns


----------



## highbury

L - Lycanthropes


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mad monsters


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu


----------



## scareme

O-Old orges


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## scareme

Q-quivers


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - revenants


----------



## scareme

S-screams


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## scareme

U-Underground Trolls


----------



## highbury

V - Vivid Visions of Vampires


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Werewolves !!


----------



## scareme

X-X-men costumes


----------



## highbury

Y -Yellow Moon


----------



## scareme

Z-Zombie zebras


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - actors in haunts


----------



## highbury

B - Brittle, Blackened Bones


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

C- Candy Corn


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dum Dum candy


----------



## Goblin

E-English toffee


----------



## Bethene

F funkins


----------



## scareme

G-Ghostly grey ghosts grazing like gazelles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - horrifying haunted houses


----------



## highbury

I - Icky, Impaled victims


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jabbering joyful jack-o-lanterns


----------



## highbury

K - Kit Kat Bars


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mourner


----------



## highbury

N - Nocturnal Nightmares


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pumpkins:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking pumpkins :jol:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

R-Raven


----------



## Lambchop

S - Skulls


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tasty treats


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U - Underdweller


----------



## highbury

V - Vicious, Voracious Vampires


----------



## drevilstein

weeping willows


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - x-rays on trick or treat bags for razor blades


----------



## highbury

Y - Yelling youngsters


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zombies (duh)


----------



## Lambchop

A - Aroused corpses


----------



## Bayou

B - Bats


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cemetery


----------



## Lambchop

D - dead leaves


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fog


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## highbury

H - Highbury!!!


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## kauldron

J - Jumping Spiders


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lanterns glowing softly in the night


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## highbury

N - Necrotic Nightmares


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pumpkins, orange


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## kauldron

R - Rubber Snakes


----------



## highbury

S - Silicone Snakes


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## theundeadofnight

U - Urns


----------



## Lambchop

V - Vampire vixens


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolves


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X-Xenomorph


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young TOTs


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z-Zombies of course.


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## kauldron

B - Black cats


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## highbury

D - Decrepit Bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eerie sounds


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein masks


----------



## kauldron

G - Ghastly Ghouls


----------



## Lambchop

H - Hairy spiders


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## kauldron

J - jack o lantern


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - laughter in the streets as the ToTs run door-to-door


----------



## kauldron

M - Macabre Decorations


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## highbury

O - Old tombstones


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## graveyardmaster

Q-Quaking


----------



## highbury

R - Rotting Corpses


----------



## JesterLex

Smoke rising


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - treats!


----------



## highbury

U - Undead


----------



## kauldron

V - Virgin Sacrifices


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wailing banshees


----------



## Goblin

X-Xlarge costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow eyes glaring at you from the dark


----------



## highbury

Z - Yep, zombies


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## kauldron

B - Big Black Bats


----------



## highbury

C - Cold Cauldrons


----------



## Lambchop

D - Deadly Dungeons


----------



## kauldron

E - Eerie Music


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Freaky Fog


----------



## highbury

G - Ghastly Ghosts


----------



## Frightmaster-General

H - Happy Haunters


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jeering jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lycanthrope


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## SterchCinemas

N-Night


----------



## Lambchop

O - Orange pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## highbury

Q - Quickened Pulse


----------



## Goblin

R-Red-eyed rats


----------



## Rahnefan

S - Sounds to Make You Shiver!


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - terror


----------



## highbury

U - Undead hordes


----------



## Regions Beyond

Z - zombified girl scouts who only accept brains as payment.


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## highbury

B - Black Cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - candles glowing softly in jack-o-lanterns


----------



## kauldron

D - Devilish grins


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## scareme

Five fireflies flying in the graveyard.


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## highbury

H - Highbury!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Interesting costumes


----------



## highbury

J - Joyous Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - krackling kauldrons


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - lycanthropes


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## scareme

N-Noisy trick or treaters.


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange pumpkins


----------



## highbury

P - Plump pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queer looking creatures


----------



## highbury

R - Rotten corpses


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders and spider web


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - tombs


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vixenish vampires


----------



## highbury

W - Werewolves


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme haunts


----------



## highbury

Y - Yellowed underpants (giggle, giggle)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies searching for brains


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## highbury

B - Black Bats


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Creepy Candelabras


----------



## Goblin

D-Dead people rising from their graves


----------



## deadSusan

E-evil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein costumes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Ghostly whispers from beyond the grave


----------



## highbury

H - Highbury!


----------



## deadSusan

I - Igor


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jack-o-lantern


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers


----------



## Lambchop

L - Little monsters


----------



## deadSusan

M - Mask


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Necrotic brain matter.....zombie bait...


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - odd costumes


----------



## Spooky1

P - putrifying bodies


----------



## highbury

Q - Quivering children


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - restless spirits


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Soiled undershorts


----------



## highbury

T - Tarnished tombstones


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Viscous bodily fluids


----------



## Goblin

W-Witches on broomsticks


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtra candy so you don't run out


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young TOTs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zombie makeup


----------



## Goblin

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beastly costumes


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldrons


----------



## Halloween Jokes

D - Dragons


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music and sound effects


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frightening sights


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghosts and goblins


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - haunted houses


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible spirits


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jugs of fog juice


----------



## Halloween Jokes

K - King costume


----------



## Spooky1

L - lost Souls


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster Mash


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - night terrors


----------



## SterchCinemas

O- Orange lights


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiet anticipatory moment just before the scare


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rats nibbling on you toes


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - shivers and screams


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantulas


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugly masks


----------



## Spooky1

V - Virgins for sacrificing


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - witches stirring cauldrons


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costumes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow moon


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apple bobbing


----------



## Spooky1

B -bubbling cauldrons be stirred by witches


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cackling crones


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula capes


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eerie sounds


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

F- Fog


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Ghosts


----------



## Goblin

H-Haunted houses


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - itchy masks


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - krazy kids


----------



## Goblin

L-Lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - misty moonlight


----------



## Goblin

N-New props


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - orange pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiet graveyards


----------



## scareme

R- trick-"R"-treat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - skeletons!


----------



## scareme

T-trees for hanging ghosts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U-Undead,The


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - werewolves


----------



## Goblin

X-XL costums


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yells from excited kids


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies


----------



## scareme

A-Armchair props


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats and black cats


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C-Catacomb


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Demon


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E-Eerie


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein masks


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ghouls


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Harpies


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I-Insidious


----------



## Goblin

Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K-Krampus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - lights on porches


----------



## Goblin

M-Monsters


----------



## Lord Homicide

N-Necromancers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Ominous music


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pumpkins!


----------



## Johnnylee

Q - Quiet graveyards


----------

